#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  會員更改名稱紀錄

## 狼王白牙

*˙本主題為狼之樂園的會員更改名稱記錄

˙欲改名者請至 【服務窗口】更改論壇名稱 主題提出申請*

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

目前會員名稱: LISELEN

變更後的名稱:雷諾-洛爾米特


- -/  拜托咯~!

----------


## 食老TPOA

目前會員名稱:Gozanlo
變更後的名稱:食老TPOA

感謝KIBA大

----------


## 平川野

目前會員名稱:野馬
變更後的名稱:平川野

謝謝kiba大大~^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

目前會員名稱: 冰原白狼
變更後的名稱:薩卡魯瓦

拜託哩~感謝~~^^

----------


## Katsuya XII

目前會員名稱:雷.克也
變更後的名稱:R‧KUAR

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

目前會員名稱: 諾亞克Norak 
變更後的名稱:奇修‧諾亞克

感恩^^

----------


## Laurence

目前會員名稱:Laurence1986
變更後的名稱:Laurence

應該不會再打錯了^^"

----------


## 嵐澤

OK，原來可以改名的說。
目前會員名稱:lathicnal 
變更後的名稱:嵐澤

----------


## 芬狼

目前會員名稱: 芬里爾
變更後的名稱:小芬

這樣就沒人會叫我阿爾摟
雖然 小不點 會叫我  小芬<姊姊>Orz

----------


## 海豚

原本暱稱為:荒川浩
希望更改為:荒川浩海豚

----------


## 修諾斯

目前會員名稱:小火龍 
變更後的名稱:提魯斯‧特奴

想來想去我還是改名好了！
白牙大大麻煩了！
感謝 (_ _)

----------


## 紫月狼

目前會員名稱:G.P.Wolf
變更後的名稱:紫月狼
想想還是這個名字好

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

<img src=http://www.tsjh.tpc.edu.tw/blog/uploadfile/200575122336697.jpg>

灑愛德~ ~

----------


## 小花

目前會員名稱: 哈牙馬
變更後的名稱: 小花

----------


## 玟琪

目前會員名稱:安諾
變更後的名稱:玟琪

----------


## 狼嚎

目前會員名稱:Wolf 
變更後的名稱:狼嚎
!感謝!

----------


## 藍狼

目前會員名稱:藍狼
變更後的名稱:白龍


因為我另一個論壇名叫白龍

所以比較習慣別人(獸)這樣叫我拉XD~~

----------


## rix

目前會員名稱: wolfy
變更後的名稱: Rix

wolfy這個名字有時候會讓人誤會，和幼狼先生的英文名字重了
麻煩了……

----------


## 綠風

目前會員名稱:風 
變更後的名稱:綠風


因為日文好像會變成亂碼...
所以決定改成中文了
麻煩您了 <(_ _)>

----------


## 班

目前會員名稱:藍狼
變更後的名稱:寶石狼

有資深大大用過
防止誤認

拜託了
感謝

----------


## 暗夜狼

目前會員名稱:野狼
變更後的名稱:暗夜の狼

和小机车的名字重了,所以请帮忙改一下 
麻煩了……

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

目前會員名稱: mario
變更後的名稱:銀灰龍-笨維
(mario是以前論壇常用名OTL)
能換明就換阿=ˇ=

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

目前會員名稱:木野穆凌
更換名稱:提斯蘿蘭特

版面更改名稱:雜碎版

PS:以後別叫我木野穆凌或是相關字

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前會員名稱:a5122446
變更後的名稱:月影

----------


## Kasar

目前會員名稱 :Very Happy: irectX
變更後的名稱:卡薩爾

----------


## 克爾

目前會員名稱:thewind_dragon 
變更後的名稱:克爾

謝謝了^^

----------


## 星夜狼痕

目前會員名稱:戀愛達人
變更後的名稱:星夜狼痕
拜託嚕(一百萬個感謝)

----------


## 北極雪狼

目前會員名稱:h1s5h9
變更後的名稱:北極雪狼

麻煩了~~~~

----------


## 迪亞狼

目前會員名稱:a0611
變更後的名稱:狼幻風暴

謝謝嚕～

----------


## 博樹

現在ID x1234
希望更改     博樹

我比較習慣人家這樣叫我(死)
本來是基於觀察的心態加入的...
不知不覺就喜歡上這裡了(茶)

----------


## 小傑

目前會員名稱:馬克斯~雷
變更後的名稱:小傑

----------


## 布雷克

目前會員名稱:BuleWolf
變更後的名稱:布魯狼

----------


## 孤狼

Kiba 大 , 拜託羅 ..

目前會員名稱: Jodern
變更後的名稱: 狼

----------


## 狼王白牙

> Kiba 大 , 拜託羅 ..
> 
> 目前會員名稱: Jodern
> 變更後的名稱: 狼


抱歉, 因為避免跟站名或站務頭銜混淆, 造成其他會員的誤解

這個字單獨使用時, 是本站保留字 (禁用帳號之一)

請再考慮更長的暱稱

----------


## 班

目前會員名稱:寶石狼
變更後的名稱:塗鴉獸

每個種族都想當........拜託了

----------


## 孤狼

Kiba 大 , 對不起 , 小的不曉得規矩 , 望 原諒 ..

這樣好了 .

目前會員名稱: Jodern
變更後的名稱: 孤狼


拜託羅 ..

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

目前會員名稱:diy512q 
變更後的名稱:虛空‧貝雷傑



謝謝  :Embarassed:

----------


## 黑獅

Kiba大~有個問題雖然發現很久了...= =+
我的名字是簡體的"黑色魔术师"
能否幫改成繁體呢?

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

目前會員名稱: ~小狼崽 Little Wolf~
變更後的名稱:沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

拜託KIBA大囉~謝謝(鞠躬)

----------


## 豹冰

我...撞煩了=w=bb

目前會員名稱: MichLeo
變更後的名稱:刨冰豹\r

麻煩Kiba幫我更改囉~

----------


## Michile

大王KIBA…小黑(冰豹)卡住了……麻煩處理一下，他登入不能T_T

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我...撞煩了=w=bb
> 目前會員名稱: MichLeo
> 變更後的名稱:刨冰豹\r
> 麻煩Kiba幫我更改囉~


老問題又出現了(暱稱用豹結尾會導致無法登入)
先用一下 MichLeo , 晚一點幫你想解決方法




> 大王KIBA…小黑(冰豹)卡住了……麻煩處理一下，他登入不能T_T


若稱朕為大王, 有所請求請加上 "懇請大王恩準" "謝大王"  :Laughing:

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

目前會員名稱: omegasystem
變更後的名稱: 歐卡斯‧SE

新獸想變更一下ID，懇請大王恩准 m  :Embarassed:  m
之前那個比較難唸...(謎：這個就好唸嗎-A-)=O)>30)(呼拳)

----------


## 豹冰

那~Kiba大王~


目前會員名稱: MichLeo
變更後的名稱:豹冰

這樣應該就行了吧=w=~
懇請大王恩準...
謝大王~  :Wink:

----------


## 藍狼

目前會員名稱:白龍

變更後的名稱:藍-白龍-狼

差兩個月半年Q口Q...

不知道可不可以換呢0.0?

----------


## 殘月一狼

目前會員名稱: 残月—狼

變更後的名稱:殘月一狼

抱歉,名稱不是繁體,不過正好提個意見~注冊的時候名稱沒辦法邊成繁體呢~

----------


## 迪亞狼

目前會員名稱: 狼幻風暴
變更後的名稱: 小狼狼

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱: 狼幻風暴
> 變更後的名稱: 小狼狼


http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=29249#29249

您在1個多月前曾改過暱稱, 請於半年後才可以提出申請

----------


## Katsuya XII

目前會員名稱: R‧KUAR

變更後的名稱: 豹毛蟲克也

到了半年了XD

----------


## 修諾斯

目前會員名稱:提魯斯‧特奴
變更後的名稱:修諾斯

今天算算...上次改名是在8/05...
到今天已經過180天了XDD
麻煩白牙大了！(_　＿)

----------


## 狼王白牙

*2006-02-14 新增規定*

[quote=狼王白牙][color=blue][b][size=5]
˙更改名稱的紀錄必須留在版面上不得編輯,

----------


## 黑白狼仔

目前會員名稱:白狼仔
變更後的名稱:黑白狼仔
麻煩一下了....

----------


## 池

目前會員名稱:希洛
變更後的名稱:Thero小池

麻煩壇主了>w</

----------


## 翔狗

目前會員名稱: 翔狗狗
變更後的名稱:藍風羽-翔狗

因為覺得翔狗狗這id好像長不大所以想麻煩大大幫我改一下^^"

我第一次更改^^"

----------


## 霸龍

目前會員名稱:笨龍 
變更後的名稱:暴龍

麻煩K大了^^"
小的在此獻上無限的感恩~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

已經有半年了吧  :Shocked:  ?

目前會員名稱:薩卡魯瓦 

變更後的名稱:薩卡‧獨行者

半年後再改回來 :P

先感謝啦~XD

----------


## 月極停車場

目前會員名稱:月極

變更後的名稱:月極停車場

麻煩您了  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## 翔太

目前會員名稱:小不點 
變更後的名稱:翔太

呃…

拜託了…

第一次改…

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

目前會員名稱:楊咩咩
變更後的名稱:羯狼‧楊咩

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

目前會員名稱: 裂龍
變更後的名稱:奇克．薩斯
感謝Kiba大王

----------


## 阿難

目前會員名稱:狼人亞難
 變更後的名稱:狼人阿難
謝謝狼王

----------


## racoon

目前會員名稱:RACOON
變更後的名稱:racoon

KIBAAAA狼王萬歲(一拜)

----------


## 噬血狂狼

目前會員名稱:疾電奔狼 
變更後的名稱:噬血狂狼

拜託囉 感謝狼王~

----------


## 路卡爾

目前會員名稱:Rugal
變更後的名稱:路卡爾

嗯 換成中文比較好溝通= ="

----------


## Wolfy

目前會員名稱: 幼狼
變更後的名稱: Wolfy

麻煩囉.

----------


## 海豚

目前會員名稱: 荒川浩海豚
變更後的名稱: MAASKI

謝啦

----------


## SHIBA INU

目前會員名稱: 百香果 
變更後的名稱: SHIBA INU 

麻煩囉~~

----------


## 凱爾

目前會員名稱:藍龍
變更後的名稱:蒼藍虎

----------


## lion

目前會員名稱: kovu 
變更後的名稱: lion

經過大半年的過渡期現在已不在使用kovu名稱，小獅被大家稱做酷必(QB)或獅子，謝謝KIBA兄的服務!

----------


## 南田功二

目前會員名稱:tw10148
變更後的名稱:南田功二
感謝您~!

----------


## 狐狸

目前會員名稱: 狐狸
變更後的名稱: Yowuko-Fox【狐狸】

不知道會不會太長........  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱: 狐狸
> 變更後的名稱: Yowuko-Fox【狐狸】
> 
> 不知道會不會太長........


超過摟  系統允許 10 字元
Yowuko-Fox 或 Yowuko(狐狸) 是可以的

請到 註冊頁面 把名稱貼上去,就可以知道後面的【狐狸】會被裁掉

===================================

另外, 之前的 荒川浩海豚 版友
請問您是想取 MASAKI  (黃金獵犬的日音) 而打錯字嗎?
是的話請聯絡. 不必再等半年

----------


## VODKA狼

目前會員名稱:V仔狼
變更後的名稱:VODKA狼

麻煩了

----------


## Kryote

請問要如何改名字呀..我無法回覆...
目前會員名稱:kryote
變更後的名稱:Kryote

因為申請時沒注意到....只有第一個字改成大寫而已
麻煩您了..  :Very Happy: 
(抱歉...此段文章當我知道如何回覆時會放到其該放的地方)

----------


## BACARDI

目前會員名稱: 巴狼
變更後的名稱: BACARDI


謝謝KIBA囉~

----------


## 彌星-帆

目前會員名稱: 稚氣*喵
變更後的名稱:彌星-帆

麻煩白牙大嚕 >W<"

(種族還是喵~ 自己提醒自己 不用在意 XD)

----------


## [萊特]

原本帳:FG24567897
更改帳:[萊特]
勞駕你了￣▽￣~!!

----------


## KUBI kitsune

目前會員名稱: 九尾狐KUBI
變更後的名稱: KUBI  kitsune

麻煩狼王了m(_ _)m謝謝~

----------


## 漣漪月影

目前會員名稱: 龍人-烈炎
變更後的名稱: 漣漪月影

拜託嚕~

----------


## AkiEaglrs

目前會員名稱: 176008891
變更後的名稱: 冰·Blood


謝謝狼王了．

----------


## rix

目前會員名稱: Rix 
變更後的名稱: rix

把第一個字母改成小寫即可.....
又要麻煩老大了m(_ _lll)m

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前會員名稱: 月影
變更後的名稱: M.S.Keith

辛苦狼王了~^^

----------


## 叢雲.天

目前會員名稱: 叢雲
變更後的名稱: 叢雲.天

麻煩狼王了...感激不盡

----------


## 憐月

目前會員名稱: 阿木
變更後的名稱: 憐月

----------


## 布雷克

目前會員名稱: 布魯狼
變更後的名稱: 布雷克

----------


## 小韋

目前會員名稱: 小韋
變更後的名稱:嵐瘋-韋


麻煩了...謝謝狼大!

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

目前會員名稱:牙狼神里德
變更後的名稱:里德-牙狼神


白牙大拜託你了 m(_ _)m

----------


## Kasar

目前會員名稱: 卡薩爾
變更後的名稱: Kasar.W.N

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

论坛IDxue_wolf
申请改为
嗜血狂狼
麻烦管理员了

----------


## Genesis

目前會員名稱: 塔月特卯 
變更後的名稱: Genesis

麻煩狼王喔~~~上次那個太長了  :狐狸冷汗:  
上次那個Bloody...跟BL無淵源...
(會不會引來小天呀...)
總之再次拜託嚕!!!

----------


## 迪亞狼

目前會員名稱: 狼幻風暴
變更後的名稱: 小狼狼

( p.s 謝謝kiba大 寄信通知我^^)
( 再次麻煩您了~ )  :Very Happy:

----------


## Raulson

目前會員名稱: 洛桑
變更後的名稱: Raulson
感謝白牙大^^~

----------


## 逸獅

目前會員名稱: Worldz′
變更後的名稱: 逸獅

麻煩您了！

----------


## 熾祈

目前會員名稱: 熾祈狼王
變更後的名稱: 熾祈Shi Ki

----------


## 藍狼

目前會員名稱:藍-白龍-狼
變更後的名稱:藍狼

麻煩狼王了M(_ _)M

最後一次改囉XD

----------


## lower

目前會員名稱:bahamutccc

變更後的名稱:老二狼-lower

感謝kiba大~

----------


## 薩爾拉斯特

目前會員名稱:笨狼薩特

變更後的名稱:薩爾拉斯特

感謝白牙大大^^

----------


## 翔狗

差20天滿6個月^^"
請問可以改名子嗎??
可以的話麻煩幫我改成 :

------------------------------------

目前會員名稱 : 藍風羽-翔狗

變更後的名稱: 翔狗.Norn

------------------------------------

懇請最帥的大王恩准

----------


## 班

目前會員名稱 : 塗鴉獸

變更後的名稱:覇恩


很喜歡這名字
先感謝狼王(舉爪握手

----------


## 凱爾

目前會員名稱 : 蒼藍虎 

變更後的名稱: 凱兒




謝謝摟~~~~~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱 : 蒼藍虎 
> 
> 變更後的名稱: 凱兒


18 四月 2006 曾經變更過名稱未滿半年, 
而且頭像怎麼辦? 都叫女王刻上蒼藍虎了.  :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

目前會員名稱: sduqmwpi
變更後的名稱: 飛龍王子-藍天

Kiba 大哥 拜託了~ 謝拉(省的重創帳號..)

----------


## 歐里爾

嗯...
目前會員名稱:  克爾 (Kurl) 
變更後的名稱: 歐里爾



感謝大大喔~
原因嗎??  應該已經知道了說(?) , 以後就先用看看囉?!

----------


## 比斯特

目前會員名稱:TheBeast
變更後的名稱:比斯特

有勞狼王大人了

----------


## 地獄妖貓

應該沒貼錯吧？（汗）

目前會員名稱: 頑皮的小狼‥ 
變更後的名稱: 地獄妖貓*


先說聲謝謝囉。

----------


## 照

= =抱..抱歉阿= =|||  :Embarassed:  
一開始不會用= =|||


目前會員名稱: 玥兒
變更後的名稱: o-kami天照

----------


## Katsuya XII

目前會員名稱: 豹毛蟲克也
變更後的名稱: Katsuya XII

----------


## 環光

目前會員名稱: Circle Ray
變更後的名稱: 環光
謝謝

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

還差12天滿半年
提前不知道可不可以^^"

目前會員名稱: 薩卡‧獨行者
變更後的名稱: 薩卡魯瓦

想改回來了

感謝KIBA老大~

----------


## 小黑貓

目前會員名稱: s8507055
變更後的名稱:小黑貓

----------


## 塔布里斯

更改前會員名稱：DARK‧MOUSY
更改後會員名稱：塔布里斯

----------


## c-Lupus

目前會員名稱: canisum
變更後的名稱: c-Lupus

拜託囉~

----------


## 白狼。淩

目前會員名稱:白犽 
變更後的名稱:白狼。淩 

>"<謝謝您...白牙大大(鞠躬)

----------


## 幻貓

目前會員名稱: 幻貓
變更後的名稱: 闇炎‧幻

想改名看看~~麻煩老大囉^^
半年後再看有無必要改回來

----------


## 敬三郎

目前會員名稱:tw202486
變更後的名稱:敬三郎
謝謝~

----------


## 蒼楓

目前會員名稱:雪．地靈
變更後的名稱:蒼楓

請白牙大幫忙了~

相信我這麼做....認識的應該知道這是什麼樣的意思了.......

他們已經不想待在這樣的家了...他們也不想繼續活著承受那樣難以想像的折磨了...因為這...並不像是一個正常的家......

----------


## 犬野

目前會員名稱: 輓鏡 沫影
變更後的名稱: 犬野

麻煩白牙大了~

總覺得名字用久了就有必須要換的感覺?(炸)

----------


## Totem‧T

目前會員名稱: BLUE221 
變更後的名稱: Totem‧T

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

本來lthewolf
改為狼咪

我本來以為只能用英文說@@"
謝囉
(這是我發表的第一篇文ㄝXD)

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

目前會員名稱:雷影
變更後的名稱:雷影（白龍）

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱:雷影
> 變更後的名稱:雷影（白龍）


全型標點符號目前列為禁用帳號, 如果要使用半型符號或其他名稱

請再次提出申請

例如 : 
雷影（白龍）   <--不可以
雷影(白龍)     <--可以

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

目前會員名稱: supwol
變更後的名稱: 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

----------


## 凱爾

目前會員名稱: 蒼藍虎


變更後的名稱: 凱爾





謝謝摟
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Wolfang

目前會員名稱：狼牙
變更後的名稱：Wolfang

先謝謝狼大哥嚕~

----------


## 思樂炎

目前會員名稱:炎離雨螢 
變更後的名稱:炎‧隱淚\r

麻煩了<(_ _)>

----------


## 瑟斐‧小駒

目前會員名稱: digigp
變更後的名稱: 瑟斐‧小駒

麻煩您了，謝謝~

----------


## 秋楓

目前會員名稱: 秋楓之狼
變更後的名稱:秋楓

勞煩您了  先道聲謝

----------


## Kasar

差兩天........應該可以吧?


目前會員名稱: Kasar.W.N
變更後的名稱: Kasar

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

目前會員名稱:雷影
變更後的名稱:雷影‧kuludo

----------


## 薩爾德

目前會員名稱: 熊出沒
變更後的名稱: 薩爾德


先謝謝了^^

----------


## 路行先

目前會員名稱: capoeira66
變更後的名稱: 路行先

----------


## Freelancer

目前會員名稱:manmantong
變更後的名稱: Freelancer

感谢~!

----------


## 路卡利歐

目前會員名稱魯卡力歐之迷
變更後的名稱路卡利歐

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

目前會員名稱: 龍邵山
變更後的名稱: 銀色教父龍邵山

勞煩白牙大大了^^(~啾)

----------


## 翔狗

目前會員名稱: 翔狗.Norn
變更後的名稱: 翔狗

麻煩白牙大啦~

----------


## Baroque Boyce

目前會員名稱:NightWolf
變更後的名稱:灰狼巴洛克

剛才來這裡逛逛時突然看到這個...

原來還可以改名字啊~~真是方便
(不過只能改一次！<--對自己的規定XD)

拜託白牙大大囉，Thanks.

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

目前會員名稱: 狼咪
變更後的名稱: 反白虎狼‧烏咪

時間好像還不夠長
希望kiba大可以在可以改的時候幫我改
感恩

----------


## 諾皮悶

目前會員名稱:藍雪月
變更後的名稱: 諾皮悶

麻煩Kiba大大了 謝謝^^"

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

目前會員名稱:ShadowWolf 
變更後的名稱:拉斯卡(Laska) 



謝謝kiba大(鞠躬)

----------


## 阿難

目前會員名稱:狼人阿難 
變更後的名稱:納亞古．阿難

二次改名~
謝謝白牙大啦~

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前會員名稱: 白牙 (Kiba)
變更後的名稱: 狼王白牙

白牙 (Kiba)這名稱使用3年了, 當初這樣取名本來是想說可以中英對照...自己太貪心了
兩種叫法是都有狼叫啦, 但是有可能造成有獸不知道該怎麼叫比較好

Kiba 這名稱就讓給狼雨或者火影迷吧
不過白牙在作品裡也是菜市場名, 而且是在小說跟電影裡是雪橇犬的名字
所以直接加上稱號, 這也同時是我在百度上的帳戶名   :Mr. Green:    請多指教

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

目前会员名称：灰狼人
变更后的名称：库洛斯

----------


## 池

目前會員名稱: Thero小池 
變更後的名稱: 池

麻煩了:3

----------


## 胡狼烏加

唉唉.....
因為電腦的關係，只好請熾祈註冊.....
所以名字不一樣，想改回來~~

目前會員名稱: 埃及胡狼
變更後的名稱: 胡狼烏加

不好意思麻煩啦!!
不過想問一下為什麼我之前用這個名字都會被封鎖呢??(連胡狼、烏加、烏加加...都不行哪 = =")
之前有用過嗎??(忘了....)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不過想問一下為什麼我之前用這個名字都會被封鎖呢??(連胡狼、烏加、烏加加...都不行哪 = =")
> 之前有用過嗎??(忘了....)


這些名稱沒有被其他會員所使用或者被封鎖，但卻因不明原因系統不接受
有可能跟狼之樂園論壇禁用很多特殊中文符號有關，
如新會員有發生這種現象將不會計算改名次數, 因此胡狼烏加這次算第零次改名   :Wink:

----------


## 墨

目前會員名稱: 風野
變更後的名稱: 墨

----------


## 銀楓

目前會員名稱: arrggo
變更後的名稱: 銀楓

麻煩白牙大了^_^"

----------


## 巴特

目前會員名稱:人狼巴特 
變更後的名稱:巴特

謝謝狼王~~

----------


## GRS.lagee

目前會員名稱: 六尾拉吉
變更後的名稱:GRS.lagee

----------


## 海豚

目前會員名稱: maaski 
變更後的名稱: 海豚

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

目前會員名稱: 狼小承 
變更後的名稱: 鎧伊‧薩

----------


## 喵咪貓

目前會員名稱:鳴雲
變更後的名稱:喵咪貓

麻煩kiba大更改了

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

目前會員名稱: 雷伊洛
變更後的名稱: 雷‧伊凡洛恩

希望聽起來不會太怪XD~ 狼王大幫改一下囉

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

目前會員名稱:HOJIK456
變更後的名稱:渥卡．揆斯

來這一個月也該找個真正的ID囉
感謝狼王

----------


## 小熊

目前會員名稱: 冰雪小狼
變更後的名稱: 小熊
麻煩狼王了

----------


## 幻貓

目前會員名稱:闇炎‧幻
變更後的名稱:幻貓


想來想去還是覺得幻貓比較好聽~
500元......哈，哈哈，沒關係啦，很快就可以賺回來啦~〈被咬死

謝狼王~

----------


## 小聖

目前會員名稱: 貓貓聖 
變更後的名稱: 小聖

謝謝 id應該沒重複吧@@

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

目前會員名稱:飛龍王子-藍天 
變更後的名稱:藍龍凱藍卓斯

----------


## 蒼月‧御風

目前會員名稱:屮蒼月御風屮 
變更後的名稱:蒼月‧御風

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

目前會員名稱:呆呆的靈
修改名稱:鳴月‧靈兒

Kiba大  請您幫小的改名了!!

----------


## RJ

目前會員名稱：闇羽 
變更後的名稱：RJ


不好意思麻煩狼王了…"

----------


## W.D.silent

目前會員名稱: flack1328
變更後的名稱:W.D.silent

第一次改名

----------


## 茸

目前會員名稱: 肥龍
變更後的名稱: 茸

----------


## 湘

目前會員名稱: 小東西 
變更後的名稱: 湘

----------


## 鵺影

我要更改名稱...^^"

目前會員名稱:stuka

變更後的名稱:鵺影

附註...鵺 為 夜鳥 合體字 ，注音同 夜

----------


## 钢帝

目前會員名稱: 浮士德
變更後的名稱: 钢帝


麻煩，請問什麽時候可以改好？

----------


## 闇煌

目前會員名稱:闇煌‧星
變更後的名稱:闇煌

拜託白牙大囉ˇ感謝x100ˇ

----------


## 豹舞風

目前會員名稱: 豹舞 
變更後的名稱: 豹舞風

----------


## 八歧大蛇-月牙

目前會員名稱:小麒麟
變更後的名稱:八歧大蛇-月牙

改名是在這嗎= =??
搞不清楚= =

----------


## 逆

目前會員名稱:逆狼
變更後的名稱:逆


勞煩狼王了。(鞠躬)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

目前會員名稱: 時雨空幻
變更後的名稱: 時雨秋幻

初次改名，有煩陛下了。

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

目前會員名稱:夏雷諾‧殺葬 
變更後的名稱:殺葬

麻煩白牙殿了m(_ _)m

----------


## 逍月

我要改名～～

目前會員名稱: steve04209
變更後的名稱: 逍月

第一次改
謝謝...

----------


## 天狼凱

狼王大~~小狼也要改..麻煩你啦

目前會員名稱: 天狼Ken 
變更後的名稱: 天狼凱

謝謝狼王大阿!!因為小狼發覺打Ken有點麻煩常常會打錯所以
想改阿~

----------


## 洛思緹

目前會員名稱:迷幻物語
變更後的名稱:M.S.Lostea
第一次改名字XD

----------


## tsuki.白

目前會員名稱: minazuki
變更後的名稱: tsuki.白

麻煩狼王陛下了=v=
因爲覺得自己的名字過於繁雜
難以轉化為簡稱XD

----------


## 吳狼

0W0"[緊張]


我...我可以改一下名字嗎？
原名：wuwolf
新名：吳狼


‧W‧ 謝謝囉~

----------


## 狂．洛清

我要更改名稱!!
(剛加入時以為只能打英文...,原來可以改啊!)

目前會員名稱:lei-tain
更改後的名稱:狂．洛清

麻煩您了!謝謝!

----------


## 朔玥冷情

目前會員名稱: 朔玥銀狼
變更後的名稱: 朔玥冷情

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

原名 :  殘雨炙炎獅
新改名: 小雨乂火獅 
  這樣比較好聽@@

----------


## 希夜

目前會員名稱: 時里特
變更後的名稱: 希夜

麻煩囉狼王:"3

----------


## 狄亞哥

目前會員名稱:0o狄亞哥o0 
變更後的名稱:狄亞哥


每次登錄都要打符號= ="
所以麻煩狼王了^^"

----------


## T-Bone

目前會員名稱: 情狩
變更後的名稱: T-Bone

有勞狼王~

----------


## 鴻虎

目前會員名稱:jack1217 
變更後的名稱: 鴻虎


勞請狼王.......

----------


## 極冰青狼

目前會員名稱:冰雪小狼

變更後的名稱:冰獄劣狼
麻煩狼王大了~~最近沒時間來看樂園真是抱歉><
忘了說~~~是第一次改(被炸飛

----------


## 小黑虎

目前會員名稱: blackboy
變更後的名稱:小黑虎

----------


## 月狼奧雷

★~先在這裡跟白牙大說聲桑Q~☆ 
☆~謝意只能由語言表達M(_"_)M~☆ 

目前會員名稱:HAPPY33201 

變更後的名稱:月狼奧雷 

謝謝^^
帳號事件真的好感激你..看到你心裡會起波瀾ˊˇˋ

----------


## 鳶

目前會員名稱: Tails

變更後的名稱: 鳶 

那就麻煩狼王了m(_ _)m

----------


## 艾潔卡

目前會員名稱: jesseis69 
變更後的名稱: 艾潔卡

有勞狼王了

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

目前的會員名稱：虛幻龍翼

修改後的會員名稱：歐文˙卓拉克

麻煩狼王了˙w˙/

(P.S. : 中間的逗點....是微軟新注音的半形字，字母鍵上面的數字鍵"7")
(有點懷疑會不會因為輸入法不同而有錯誤...益)

----------


## 星澈

目前會員名稱: 澈光星-逸
變更後的名稱: 星澈

麻煩狼王大大  先行謝過
這是在下第一次改名  忐忑不安啊~~

----------


## 獨

由於本人的名字使用的是簡體字
所以在很多時候都會讓其他獸友造成不便
欲借狼王之力改名

目前會員名稱: 独狼
變更後的名稱: 獨

麻煩狼王了

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

阿阿~~~~~~~~~

因為有很多人跟我用差不多的名子

所以我想改個名子

目前會員名稱:月牙白狼

變更後的名稱:闇夜　月牙

有勞請狼王了~~~~

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

目前會員名稱: 殺葬

變更後的名稱: 葬月 焰心

謝謝狼王0W0

----------


## 古夜小狼

新年伊始終于下定決心改名了~
麻煩狼王了~

目前會員名稱:酷酷小狼17
變更後的名稱:古夜小狼

謝謝了~

----------


## 小樂

目前會員名稱: ∮樂狼∮
變更後的名稱: 小樂

有請狼王嚕 m(_ _)m ~XD

----------


## 狼佐

原來可以改名阿||
害敝狼苦惱了好久冏
那麼就有勞大王了

目前會員名稱: 鐵狼
變更後的名稱: 狼佐

雖然兩個名稱都還有在用 
不過還是下面的那個比較習慣XD

----------


## 連

困惑很久終於下定決心改名字啦

目前會員名稱: 格連
變更後的名稱: 連

這樣登錄的時候就會順手一點吧

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

目前會員名稱: 楓痕
變更後的名稱: 楓羽 月嵐

確定沒有重複名稱
感謝KIBA了~~

----------


## 拉爾

目前會員名稱：鷹羽疾犽

變更後的名稱：拉爾

那就拜託白牙幫忙改一下囉ˊˋ

----------


## 思樂炎

目前會員名稱:小炎
變更後的名稱:思樂炎

麻煩了!

----------


## 幻

目前會員名稱: W.幻風
變更後的名稱: 幻

第一次更名，
感謝......

----------


## 風神龍一

目前會員名稱: 風神基德

變更後的名稱: 風神龍一

謝謝狼王

----------


## 嶽熊

目前會員名稱:蒼狼

變更後的名稱: 嶽熊

謝謝你囉^^

----------


## 黑獅

目前會員名稱: 黑色魔術師

變更後的名稱: 黑色魔術獅


還是決定改了(死

----------


## 柴田 雷

目前會員名稱: 雷西
變更後的名稱: 翔龍雷西

拜託了 0.0

----------


## 幻月朧

目前會員名稱: o800812
變更後的名稱: 幻月朧


謝謝狼王囉！

----------


## 野

目前會員名稱: 遼空
變更後的名稱: 野

非常謝謝狼王^^~
麻煩哩~
第一次改^^"

----------


## Red.K熾仔

目前會員名稱: 翠羽狼

變更後的名稱: 翠羽牙

待了快半年了，發文終於也有一點量
小獸在這邊終於長牙了!

麻煩狼王囉!

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

目前會員名稱: 冰龍小巴

變更後的名稱: 冰龍巴洛斯

到最後還是決定用全名了(炸

感謝狼王

----------


## 夜嚎之狼

目前會員名稱: silentwolf
變更後的名稱:夜嚎之狼


謝謝了~

----------


## 獠牙

目前會員名稱: 獠牙小子

變更後的名稱: 獠牙

----------


## 西米鹿

對不起我不會寄短訊耶＠＠

好像權限不夠？

目前會員名稱: AIZEN 
變更後的名稱: 西米鹿

----------


## huxanya

目前會員名稱:血月.刃
變更後的名稱:huxanya

謝謝狼王~

----------


## 諾藍

目前會員名稱: 漂泊o狼
變更後的名稱: 諾藍

想了些時間...最後還是改一下名好了....XP
感謝大摟~....^廿^"

----------


## 小小的貓

目前會員名稱:小小的貓
變更後的名稱:言消歿

----------


## 風邪狼

目前會員名稱: a76485331
變更後的名稱: 風邪狼

麻煩了

----------


## 克萊西恩

目前會員名稱: crazian
變更後的名稱: 克萊西恩

這樣登入帳號是不是也要換?

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

目前會員名稱: 葬月 焰心
變更後的名稱: 夏雷諾

第三次"XD

麻煩狼王大了ˇˇ"

----------


## 阿翔

目前會員名稱: 黑狼翔
變更後的名稱: 阿翔 

Thank you

----------


## WA. 璇

目前會員名稱: 野狼阿璇
變更後的名稱: WA. 璇

Thanks~ 狼王~~~

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

目前會員名稱: 小狐 
變更後的名稱: 九尾 小狐

拜托了~~ 狼王老大~~[/youtube]

----------


## 白狼 小舞

目前會員名稱: 與狼共舞

變更後的名稱: 白狼 小舞

麻煩您了~狼王，謝謝啦!!

----------


## 萬獅

目前會員名稱:雷歐813

變更後的名稱:萬獅

麻煩了="=

----------


## 極冰青狼

還是決定要改了


目前會員名稱:冰獄劣狼

變更後的名稱:極冰青狼....


第二次~麻煩狼王大了

----------


## 嘯天

目前會員名稱: Ark
變更後的名稱: 嘯天

麻煩了.

----------


## 熾祈

目前會員名稱:熾祈Shi Ki
變更後的名稱:熾祈

雖麻煩，但也感謝了。

----------


## 洛思緹

目前會員名稱: M.S.Lostea
變更後的名稱: 洛思緹

第二次改~麻煩狼王大了XD

----------


## 冽羽泫白

目前會員名稱:wolf1699

變更後的名稱:冽羽泫白

麻煩狼王大大囉~~

謝謝您囉~(thank you~~!!

----------


## Q果凍

目前會員名稱: xo幼狼ox
變更後的名稱: Q果凍



麻煩了

----------


## 獄-闇銀

目前會員名稱: 銀灰狼

變更後的名稱: 獄-闇銀

拜託了

----------


## 蒼心

目前會員名稱:5689

更改後會員名稱:蒼心

謝謝你狼王,想改好久了說~謝謝(磨蹭~)

----------


## Baroque Boyce

目前會員名稱：灰狼巴洛克
變更後的名稱：巴洛克‧柏伊斯

我也改成全名吧～不知道中間的黑點會不會出問題…？

----------


## 戌天沃牙

目前會員名稱：沃犬
變更後的名稱:戌天沃牙

----------


## ExD

目前會員名稱：星熊
變更後的名稱: ExD

等改完名要重新活躍囉>"<  謝謝狼王

萬歲萬歲萬萬歲←此行不予理會

----------


## 闇影龍

目前會員名稱:亦是龍亦是狼 
變更後的名稱: 闇影龍

謝謝白狼大大喔!!

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

目前會員名稱:ROCKMANXX

變更後的名稱:≧Squall Beryl≦

就拜託狼王大啦

----------


## 羶兒

目前會員名稱: 葉鼠

變更後的名稱: 羶兒

麻煩狼王了

----------


## Balido

目前會員名稱: shachu
變更後的名稱: Balido

謝謝，麻煩您了: )

----------


## lower

目前會員名稱:老二狼-lower

變更後的名稱: lower

麻煩了~

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

目前會員名稱:Balto1925
變更後的名稱:白狼．佐龍

第一次改

拜託白牙大大!!

謝謝你辛苦一下><"

----------


## 魁狼

我來麻煩狼王了

目前會員名稱狄敖列斯 遨風狼
變更後的名稱 魁狼

我想還是簡單點好 呵呵

----------


## 雷夫

目前會員名稱:god6708

變更後的名稱:雷夫


感謝狼王~

----------


## 阿難

目前會員名稱: 納亞古．阿難
變更後的名稱: 阿難

第三次麻煩狼王了
滿擔心改完後會跟「阿」字輩的獸搞亂的說
廢話打太多了...汗

----------


## 柴田 雷

目前會員名稱: 翔龍雷西
變更後的名稱: 柴田 雷

我要改名@3@

第二次ˊ

----------


## 殘夜

目前會員名稱:ko5224

變更後的名稱:緋夜幻雨


麻煩狼王了!謝啦~

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

目前會員名稱: 帥氣狼
變更後的名稱: 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

謝謝狼王歐^^

----------


## 小紅

目前會員名稱: 小紅鳩 
變更後的名稱: 小紅


.....如果小紅有人用過的話
就請改成   天欣 紅   吧  冏+(?)

謝謝狼王了w

----------


## AkiEaglrs

目前會員名稱: 冰·Blood
變更後的名稱: 輝夜

----------


## ShadelanJenn

目前會員名稱: ts01523778
變更後的名稱: ShadelanJenn

大小寫在顯示會員名稱時 有分別 那在登入時會影響到嗎?!
目前帳號是過登入時大小寫亂打 一樣可以 還是很怕XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 大小寫在顯示會員名稱時 有分別 那在登入時會影響到嗎?!
> 目前帳號是過登入時大小寫亂打 一樣可以 還是很怕XD


登入時帳號字母的大小寫沒有分別
但如果是密碼的話.... 就有影響了喔

----------


## 小劍

目前會員名稱: bill10802 
變更後的名稱: 小劍


不好意思，麻煩了

----------


## 照

目前會員名稱: o-kami天照

變更後的名稱: 照

----------


## 弒夜。宇

目前會員名稱:月犽嵐

變更後的名稱:弒夜。宇

當初只想快點進樂園.....
所以沒想好名字......= =

麻煩狼王了       感謝!!

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

目前會員名稱：roy83420
變更後的名稱：戦狼奶酪

感謝狼王【鞠躬】

----------


## 則

目前會員名稱：gn02025943
變更後的名稱：則

感謝狼王^^

----------


## 月下小冰狼

目前會員名稱: 月下蒼狼
變更後的名稱: 月下小冰狼

麻煩狼王大大了

----------


## 雪之龍

目前會員名稱：冰雪之龍
變更後的名稱：雪之龍

感謝狼王大大^^...

----------


## 雙葉 銀

目前會員名稱:一瓦諾夫 
變更後的名稱:雙葉 銀
感謝狼王~~

----------


## 小韋

目前會員名稱: 嵐瘋-韋
變更後的名稱: 小韋

嗯...之前改過了
這次要花500塊狼幣，500塊就這麼飛走了Orz...
一方面是 我在其他論壇 部落格 都叫"小韋" 所以習慣嚕
另一方面是 有某獸跟我有"類似"ID 所以我還是改回來好嚕
至於上次更改時間離現在，因該有過半年了吧...(汗
麻煩 狼王了

----------


## Roshita

目前會員名稱: 獠星
變更後的名稱: 獠夜


麻煩狼王了~

----------


## 六希

目前會員名稱: 月讀
變更後的名稱: 六希

謝謝狼王喔^^~

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

目前會員名稱: 库洛斯
變更後的名稱: 庫洛斯

換成繁體.

----------


## 鋼夜席爾

目前會員名稱: DNSeCoya
變更後的名稱: 鋼夜席爾

剛辦好不久...發現用英文滿難打的 不知道可不可以更改...
如果可以的話就麻煩狼王了   謝謝狼王

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

目前會員名稱: 庫洛斯
變更後的名稱: 鳴雷‧起

以後不是我用了......

----------


## 弦狼IRON

目前會員名稱: IRON
變更後的名稱: 弦狼IRON

常常差點打成學校專用論壇的，所以決定統一用同一個~

----------


## Baroque Boyce

我忘了我是改第幾次了…
因為名字用英文比中文還要順多了
想說改成英文比較好打XDD

目前會員名稱: 巴洛克‧柏伊斯
變更後的名稱: Baroque Boyce

拜託白牙老大了，謝謝！

----------


## 黑獅

爲了適應長度問題，我也改好了

目前會員名稱: 黑色魔術獅
變更後的名稱: 黑獅

應該是第二次改

----------


## 藍色暗燄

目前會員名稱: poo85279
變更後的名稱: 藍色暗燄

第一次做修改~

----------


## geotso

目前會員名稱: xup654fu0
變更後的名稱: geotso

感謝~

----------


## 影佐．限

目前會員名稱:影宮 限
修改會員名稱:影佐．限

阿限第一次改，麻煩狼王大了。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

目前會員名稱: lohasinger
變更後的名稱: 薩拉‧卡羅
第一次修改 薩拉是名字=W= 
不過叫我卡羅也可以
 就好像 
山田政宗 要叫山田或是政宗都好
多謝~

----------


## 光狼 狄特

目前會員名稱:i00714
變更後的名稱:光狼 狄特
第1次修改名字
感謝

----------


## 空

目前會員名稱：銀月之狼
變更後的名稱：銀月‧空

想了一陣子，還是決定改名稱了。那就麻煩狼王了，麻煩你囉。

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

目前會員名稱: x白狼帝王x
變更後的名稱: 白狼‧弒玄

抱歉才剛加入就改名...
因為和狼王大撞名了抱歉...
再次感謝!!

----------


## 小尾

目前會員名稱: stud122301
變更後的名稱: 小尾
麻煩狼大了
我是第一次改名

----------


## 迷龍

目前會員名稱: 迷幻龍
變更後的名稱: 迷龍

謝謝狼王~

----------


## 風御罪

目前會員名稱: 逆月
變更後的名稱: 風御罪 


麻煩了..

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

目前會員名稱:夏雷諾 
變更後的名稱:神野夏雷諾

(這是第三次嗎?!OTZ(驚悚))
麻煩狼王了OTZ ...

[table color=yellow][mrow]第四次更名[mcol]收取4500樂園幣  by 狼王白牙[/table]

----------


## 沃飛爾

目前會員名稱: 沃斐爾

變更後的名稱: 沃飛爾

麻煩狼王大了 .............感謝！




.......................................
嗯嗯！圖庫裡的  沃菲爾也是我啦
 當初不知道可以相通，所以又增了一個帳號....抱歉

----------


## Alexander

目前會員名稱: a297345
變更後的名稱: Sinclair
麻煩了...謝謝.

----------


## 殘夜

目前會員名稱：緋夜幻雨

變更後的名稱：殘夜

不好意思~
第二次修改
麻煩狼王大人了
 :onion_12:

----------


## 闇月 剎那

目前會員名稱: 闇月弒羽～雷
修改會員名稱: 闇月 剎那

----------


## Red.K熾仔

目前會員名稱：翠羽牙

變更後的名稱：Red.K熾仔

這是我第二次更名,請幫我扣除500樂園幣吧

感謝白牙

----------


## 納貝留斯

目前會員名稱：naberius

變更後的會員名稱：納貝留斯

第一次改名，謝謝白牙站長。

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

目前會員名稱:Conceit小狗
變更後的名稱: 竜‧羅斯

第一次改名子， 

麻煩狼王了。

----------


## Tardor

目前會員名稱：tardor
變更後的名稱：Tardor

小寫改大寫...   ((炸!!
 感謝^^||

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

目前會員名稱: 銀月之影
變更後的名稱: 銀嶽  影瞳
第一次進行更名，麻煩狼王了。"

----------


## 培爾

目前會員名稱: 培爾克
變更後的名稱: 培爾

之前有申請，不過好像沒有得到回應，因此再來申請一次嘎。
謝謝狼王！

----------


## TYPHOON

目前會員名稱: ****** 
變更後的名稱: TYPHOON

----------


## 彪˙萊姆

目前的名稱wong385396
更改後名稱彪˙萊姆

抱歉..第一次進來狼版~
比較不會使用,麻煩大大了~
謝謝^^!

----------


## 狼狗傑

目前會員名稱: Jim Allen 
修改會員名稱: Jim Hawkins

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1...r=asc&start=75



> 早就對「墨古雅」這帳號感冒了，於是臨註冊前，我想了個「T. J. Kavka」，但是總不能跟卡夫卡一個姓﹝大作家Kafka的姓氏是捷克文Kavka的變字，意思是「穴烏」﹞
> 後來我就用Jim Allen......Lord Jim + Edgar Allen Poe
> 吉姆爺+愛倫‧坡？
> 
> ﹝愛倫‧坡：愛倫這姓氏你拿去，反正我也不屑！﹞﹝Allen是愛倫‧坡養父的姓，他與養父決裂後，名字都簽成：Edgar A. Poe﹞﹝至於康拉德......﹞
> ﹝康拉德：不要侮辱他！吉姆爺可是我的得意之作！﹞


現在看來，Jim Allen這名字已經沒有任何意義了。所以我改成金銀島男主角的名字──願史蒂文生寬恕我的剽竊。

以金銀島男主角的姓名當帳號也是為了配合某船長的改名...... (啥?

感謝狼王幫忙

----------


## Silver．Tain

...不好意思那我也請白牙大爺幫我囉

原名:銀月小狼狼

改名:Silver．Tain

其實老早就想改了啦= =....不知道該怎麼做...?

而且好像跟某位撞名了....?

----------


## 龍龍

目前會員名稱:龍X2 
變更後的名稱:龍龍

麻煩的~~~
就算改名還是可以叫我龍X2喔~~~

希望大家不要再搞混了喔~~~

----------


## 德雷克

我是第一次改名。
改名前：Low Deligh
改名後：德雷克
謝謝！

----------


## 遠方

目前會員名稱:  冰翼狼 使者 
變更後的名稱:  遠方
狼王就麻煩你了。

----------


## 斯冰菊

原本是多打的，現在是說明為什麼要改：

因為：當初竟然不知道帳號就是名字啦！  :wuffer_bawl:  

目前會員名稱: ck960901(學號)
變更後的名稱: 斯冰菊


麻煩狼王大大囉！

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

目前會員名稱:狼族首領

變更後的名稱:狐狼˙亞克

我也是第一次改

麻煩您了 "狼王大王"

----------


## 狂龍

目前會員名稱：狂妄龍

變更後的名稱：狂龍


小獸也是第一次改

麻煩了... ((鞠躬

----------


## 夜狼

目前會員名稱: wolf6209
變更後的名稱: 夜狼



剛來沒多久就麻煩狼王...〈我無知呀....

不知可用中文...〈呆

拜託了！！〈鞠躬..

----------


## 旌‧萊特

目前會員名稱: wolf9416
變更後的名稱: 旌‧萊特

先說聲謝謝^^

----------


## Roshita

目前會員名稱:獠夜
變更後的名稱:Roshita

謝謝!

----------


## 亮羽

目前會員名稱:月遼
變更後的名稱:亮羽

第一次改名
謝謝

----------


## 羊咩Mei

原本:tim85223
改成:羊咩Mei


不好意思麻煩狼王了。
對了 !如果羊咩Mei已經有人的話!可以把它刪掉
因為那也是我的XD{被打

----------


## 棘刺

目前會員名稱: b1262002
變更後的名稱: 棘刺 

拜託狼王了了~謝謝>w</

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

目前會員名稱: 九尾 小狐
變更後的名稱: 日牙‧虎森

第2次改, 謝謝老大
獸設也會改耶~xD


[table color=yellow][mrow]第二次更名[mcol]已於2009/07/24 更名並收取500樂園幣  by 狼王白牙[/table]

----------


## 白玄 左戒

目前會員名稱:白玄 索限 
變更後的名稱:白玄 左戒

第一次更改

----------


## 山風

目前會員名稱:赤焰楓天．嵐翼  
變更後的名稱:山風

第一次更改 
麻煩了～謝謝

----------


## CANCAT

目前會員名稱:罐頭裡的肥貓
變更後的名稱:CANCAT

麻煩你了。

----------


## 大象

目前會員名稱:elephant19
變更後的名稱:大象

晚了一年更改@@
第一次更改~

----------


## 傲

目前會員名稱:寂靜北極雪. 
變更後的名稱:傲

第一次更改
用搜尋沒有找到用這個名稱發表文章的人
應該沒有人使用吧= =(汗)

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

目前會員名稱: s821216707
變更後的名稱: 戰龍　里昂

----------


## 布拉諾‧滄風

目前會員名稱:s90249
變更後的名稱:布拉諾‧滄風

第一次改  決定把那難看的帳號改掉!!

----------


## 北極熊

目前會員名稱: stevenlew 
變更後的名稱: 北極熊 

第一次做修改~
麻煩了=v=~

----------


## 雲月

目前會員名稱:銀貓
變更後的名稱:雲月
那就麻煩了"

----------


## Silarce

目前會員名稱:CrazyDreamer
變更後的名稱: Silarce

拜託了,感謝

----------


## 影閻．冷風

目前會員名稱： frenzy813
變更後的名稱： 影閻．冷風

因為frenzy代表疾風
但我原名是冷風.

----------


## B.A

目前會員名稱：michael212
變更後的名稱：B.A
我不知道原來
暱稱=帳號

----------


## 蒼狼

目前會員名稱：wolves2727 
變更後的名稱： 蒼狼
更改會員名稱理由：不知到"原來帳號就是暱稱"

----------


## 曼珠沙華♂露茜

目前會員名稱： 曼殊沙華♂露茜
變更後的名稱： 曼珠沙華♂露茜
更改會員名稱理由： 錯一個字

----------


## 曲奇

目前會員名稱： ﹏曲奇〝
變更後的名稱： 曲奇 
更改會員名稱理由： 
呃...因為總覺得符號很礙眼 ,
雖然沒什麼獸看到我 ,
但我還是想改掉..

第一次更改 ,
麻煩狼王了~

----------


## 和風小狼

目前會員名稱： Dark30530
變更後的名稱： 和風小狼

更改會員名稱理由：
完全不知道原來帳號等同暱稱=A=.......
我想這個名稱應該是不會有人跟我一樣啦~
我都用好幾年了還沒遇過一樣的=3=........

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

目前會員名稱： 黑影♂狼
變更後的名稱： 祤河。劍攸
更改會員名稱理由： 
嘎~ 發覺黑影狼好像跟許多大大名子衝到(炸
早知道就不要取菜市場名 XD (被打
第一次更改~~~不知道能不能呢0.0"
感謝白牙老大了~~ 謝謝>口<!

----------


## 靜炎

目前會員名稱： LionAslan獅
變更後的名稱： 靜炎
更改會員名稱理由： 一下打英文名，一下中文，累死了。 
想直接全打中文。  (理由一樣)

再次麻煩　狼王白牙 幫忙了，謝謝你

----------


## 空

第二次改名
目前會員名稱： 銀月‧空
變更後的名稱： 空
更改會員名稱理由： 1.銀月這名字太菜市場了（炸飛
                            2.中間的音界號似乎只有注音輸入法的才可以，若用其他輸入
                               法打出來的會被認為是錯誤的名稱（ex.嘸蝦米，試驗過很多
                               次了）。避免麻煩，故改之
感謝狼王老大了m(_ _)m

----------


## 澈

目前會員名稱： 月影殘牙
變更後的名稱： 澈
更改會員名稱理由： 

一直以來對這個名字都沒有實感 我要換個名字重新來過！﹝炸
事實上是因為原本是肯肯辦的帳密 我想改回原來屬於我的名字﹝肯給我亂取啦！﹝炸

----------


## K.W

目前會員名稱：kw26041
變更後的名稱：K.W
更改會員名稱理由：
我不知道原來"帳號就是名稱"
才剛到就麻煩狼王
抱歉啊

----------


## 翔

真的可以改名嗎?
謝謝謝謝
目前會員名稱： s40751
變更後的名稱： 翔
更改會員名稱理由： 真對不起要麻煩您呀，剛來所以以為會員名稱是帳號，希望您可以幫我改一下

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

這屬於第二次

目前會員名稱：白狼．佐龍
變更後的名稱：白狼‧佐龍 

更改會員名稱理由：可能有點怪異~因為符號的問題~在嘗試英文時候之前的符號變成小點~現在更改後會變成現在看到的大點~雖然一般看沒什麼差~但是裡面卻差好多

----------


## 小魯

目前會員名稱： rn840503
變更後的名稱： 小魯
更改會員名稱理由： 唔 ~ 以為名稱跟帳號是分開的 所以就輸入英文了 ... 希望可以幫忙修改 ^ ^ "

----------


## 火焰狐

目前會員名稱： jmys2520
變更後的名稱：火焰狐
更改會員名稱理由：應該把帳號跟暱稱分開才對......= =
不過取狐沒關係吧?和狼一樣是犬科的  :Very Happy:

----------


## 雷希克斯

目前會員名稱：萌牙
變更後的名稱：雷希克斯
更改會員名稱理由：新注音選字常把"萌牙"
選成"萌芽" 造成打字的不便

----------


## 飄飄

目前會員名稱：lris15
變更後的名稱：飄飄
更改會員名稱理由：當初不知道帳號會變成暱稱 @@"

----------


## 銀鈴

目前會員名稱：janny0802 
變更後的名稱：銀鈴
更改會員名稱理由：喜歡這個名子  :Surprised:

----------


## CHIBOBO

目前會員名稱:f2300201
變更後的名稱:CHIBOBO

lllllllllll我也是個無知的龍...
辛苦版主大大了~謝謝嚕~^^a

----------


## 嵐霖

原名:暗月楓霜
變更後的名字:嵐霖

本來是取好名字...
但由於信箱問題..信件未出@@
可是名字卻依然無法使用
因此就隨便打了4個字...不好意思囉@@

----------


## 暴虎

目前會員名稱： 獅禁言
變更後的名稱： 暴虎
更改會員名稱理由： 只是換個名字

----------


## 曜

要麻煩了...
目前會員名稱:以彌
變更後的名稱:曜
原因:原本是希望很有特色但,常常被誤打成某化學藥劑的名子(乙醚)
所以拜託狼王了

----------


## 奇奇

目前會員名稱： 影中妖狼奇奇

變更後的名稱： 奇奇

更改會員名稱理由： 覺得名字沒有邏輯,當初想快點進來沒多想


我不知道怎麼查有沒有人跟我一樣欸...
總之麻煩了(鞠躬...

----------


## 殺戮兵器──薩克

目前會員名稱：ivymu
變更後的名稱：殺戮兵器──薩克
更改會員名稱理由：覺得改一下比較能表現自己的風格

謝~  :Laughing:

----------


## 戰龍神之龍

目前會員名稱:keroro
變更後的名稱:戰龍神之龍
更改會員名稱理由：我剛進來不知道
可不可以改  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 灰黑之狼

現在會員名稱：0011332
修改後會員名稱：灰黑之狼

請問改變之後 帳號 也要跟著改嗎??

----------


## 幽州狐

不好意思!!我也要改名!因為我完全不知道帳號=暱稱! 
原為 fox250366 
改為 幽州狐 
感謝狼王!

----------


## 蘿蔔

目前會員名稱：萝卜
變更後的名稱：蘿蔔
更改會員名稱理由： 改成繁體更好些
謝謝

----------


## 聖之神翼

目前會員名稱：yes5566456
變更後的名稱：聖之神翼
更改會員名稱理由：原本不知道帳號就是名稱...
發現時...想說算了～反正會習慣這個名稱的...
但是卻越看越覺得...這名稱好詭異...尤其是被回覆的時候...
不喜歡被別人這麼叫...所以還是來改了...


就拜託狼王了～
謝謝!!的說～

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

目前會員名稱：gn02060487
變更後的名稱：邪狼‧夜影
更改會員名稱理由：我不知道原來會員帳號就是名稱
才剛加入就要麻煩你了><

----------


## 毅。信

目前會員名稱：雷歐
變更後的名稱：毅。信 
更改會員名稱理由：舊有名字似乎老是撞名，
才不到幾個月就連續遇到好幾位也稱為雷歐的...

謝謝狼王的幫忙。

----------


## Shadow

目前會員名稱：2004105
變更後的名稱：Shadow
更改會員名稱理由：不知帳號=名字
麻煩狼王了(鞠躬

----------


## Saco

目前會員名稱：Fonluo07
變更後的名稱：Saco
更改會員名稱理由： 因為原名念起來怪怪的,所以想把它更改一下~

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

目前會員名稱： 影仔
變更後的名稱： 神影‧班尼傑

更改會員名稱理由：因為"影仔"好像很多人取 ~

乾脆改成這樣比較不會衝突~

謝謝狼王

----------


## 迦魯德。牙

目前會員名稱： wolf720730
變更後的名稱： 迦魯德。牙

想改的原因跟大家一樣  XD
因為不知道會員名稱就是暱稱~
麻煩狼王了  XD
真是不好意思 ˊˇˋ

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

目前會員名稱： 天照大神
變更後的名稱： 巨刃  狼次
更改會員名稱理由： 怕侵犯版權
感覺之後我的頭象可能又會侵犯到吧...
第一次,昨天亂入申請
請狼王同意!!

----------


## 阿晴 JocelynX

目前會員名稱: 狼虎兽
變更後的名稱: 阿晴 JocelynX

更改原因： 我的獸設再也不是狼虎獸了，而且之前的名字是簡體字 orz

謝謝狼王 ^^ ~~

----------


## 汪

目前會員名稱： f67918
變更後的名稱：汪
更改會員名稱理由： 
唔、我剛進來，我不知道帳號可以是中文(OTL)
不好意思麻煩狼王了!

----------


## 了平(S.R)

目前會員名稱：amyliu21 
變更後的名稱：了平(S.R)
更改會員名稱理由：
不知道帳號就是名字
所以想改掉

麻煩狼王了

----------


## 天照

目前會員名稱：lu23770127
變更後的名稱：天照 
更改會員名稱理由：不知道可以改中文名.....
麻煩狼王了

----------


## 小楓

目前會員名稱：逍遙狼

變更後的名稱：小楓

更改會員名稱理由：改名字了

麻煩狼王

----------


## 夜狼o星

目前會員名稱:asdf40236
修改會員名稱:夜狼o星
更改會員名稱理由：改一個好聽的名字讓大家都能認識我
感謝狼王幫忙

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

目前會員名稱： 狗尊
變更後的名稱： 玄日‧狩狼
更改會員名稱理由： 本來的名子中間不知位何少了個字
                                    可能沒注意到==，現在想取個有關
                                     狼的名子

感謝至尊白狼王

----------


## 夢花鏡

目前會員名稱：*必填

  bvic78315

變更後的名稱： *必填

  夢花鏡

更改會員名稱理由： *必填

  1.希望能以非帳號文字型的暱稱來融入狼之樂園這個大家庭

  2.自編故事中主角的特技縮名

  3.剛辦帳號時不知道一開始的帳號名就是暱稱

感謝辛苦的狼王...(跪

若有不符格式，煩請告知感激不盡

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

目前會員名稱:younglink0
修改會員名稱:涅爾‧芙洛特 

更改會員名稱理由：

和大家一樣
不知道帳號等同暱稱

----------


## 銀羽心

目前會員名稱：星翼
變更後的名稱： 銀羽心
更改會員名稱理由： 在別的地方用這名字用習慣了
辦帳號時本來想用這個
可是我填pchome的信箱認證信好像寄不過去
只好用yahoo的再辦一個

----------


## Alexander

目前會員名稱:Sinclair
變更後的名稱:Alexander
更改會員名稱理由：原名是姓呀....

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

目前會員名稱：one200594

變更後的名稱：亞諾蘭斯

更改會員名稱理由：不知道可以用中文當帳號 所以想改成我以前魔獸世界的名字^^ 

麻煩狼王了 謝謝

感恩!

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.....原來有改名的地方呀!
那就麻煩狼王幫me改一下名子
原因不知道會不會太隨便了點= =
目前會員名稱：a4312m
變更後的名稱：哈貝特洛特
原因 ：不知道原來帳號就是暱稱，就把它誤以為是普通的帳號，等到回文時才發現暱稱=帳號

----------


## frenziedwolf

目前會員名稱：jea400

變更後的名稱：frenziedwolf

更改會員名稱理由：因為不知道會員帳號=暱稱!!

謝謝

----------


## D.W.

目前會員名稱： 夢幻飛龍

變更後的名稱： D.W.

更改會員名稱理由：

想以兩個字母代表我喜歡的龍、狼。

拜託狼王大大了，感謝。^^

----------


## zero

目前會員名稱： zxc456123
變更後的名稱： zero
更改會員名稱理由：我對我目前會員名稱(暱稱)不是很滿意

----------


## 狼之翼

目前會員名稱： lovewolf
變更後的名稱： 疾風☆狼之【翼】
更改會員名稱理由： 因為剛申請  不了解可以用中文  所以在此說聲抱歉

----------


## 黑犽(小黑)

目前會員名稱:999
修改會員名稱:黑犽(小黑)

更改會員名稱理由： 因為不知道帳號等於暱稱 


剛報到就麻煩狼王  真對不起阿

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

目前會員名稱： 狼x叡
變更後的名稱： 聖夜x狼嚎
更改會員名稱理由： 總覺得名字太簡短...然後有點幼稚

                                  而且原本的名稱好像不適合我=ˇ=   不太滿意 所以要改成現在的(((不過看起來還是怪怪的= =


剛來沒幾次就麻煩到狼王...(((抱歉拉><

----------


## 裘貝

目前會員名稱： abna123456
變更後的名稱： ●╮裘貝★ 
更改會員名稱理由:因為不知道名稱就是帳號...麻煩狼王了~♥

----------


## 落葉風狼

麻煩狼王了^ ^

目前會員名稱： kwindwolf
變更後的名稱： 落葉風狼

以上~肯定的!!

謝謝嚕~

----------


## 七原

目前會員名稱： 布丁家的狗不是布丁狗
變更後的名稱： 七原
更改會員名稱理由： 
1.名字太長了 
2.和"布丁狗"的名字太相近了
3.還是想用回自己熟悉的名字

真是太謝謝版主了
給你造成不便真是不好意思

----------


## 雲/靈豹尾

目前會員名稱： warriorcat
變更後的名稱： 雲/靈豹尾
更改會員名稱理由： 我不知道可以用中文..

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

原本名稱    戦狼奶酪

更改名稱    戰狼奶酪

感恩~

----------


## 狩月

目前會員名稱:yjol4589
更改後的名稱:狩月

剛來就看到可以改名稱所以就來改了，麻煩狼王了

----------


## 羅傑

目前會員名稱： 亂月
變更後的名稱： 羅傑
更改會員名稱理由： 
不想在和陰陽大戰裡面的嵐月搞混
就是避免不必要的重複因素XD"
反正第一次不用錢(樂

----------


## 藍焰

目前會員名稱：荒狼
變更後的名稱：藍焰
更改會員名稱理由：上次看到有狼跟我的名稱極為相似，所以想來改一下，麻煩狼王了  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gori J

目前會員名稱：y477646

變更後的名稱：Gori J

更改會員名稱理由：在下剛好是是那種不知道會員帳號等同名稱的傻子，於是就用了自己常用的帳號 = =||

　　　　　　　　　感覺上應該不會有人跟我同名吧?有的話再麻煩狼王通知我了，謝王隆恩(拜)

----------


## D.F

目前會員名稱：暗い炎
變更後的名稱：D.F
更改會員名稱理由：
因為我覺得打日文太麻煩了
如果有人跟我用同樣的名字的話
還勞請狼王通知

----------


## 神無

目前會員名稱：龍捺
變更後的名稱：神無
更改會員名稱理由： 
仔細想想
龍捺不是很好聽的樣子
狼王大    麻煩您了(鞠躬)

----------


## 灰爪

目前會員名稱：狼
變更後的名稱： 灰爪
更改會員名稱理由： 
名稱只有一個字
看起來怪怪的,
還有已經是狼了
還叫狼也是很怪,

恩~雖然很晚了才來說
還是請狼王幫忙了
拜託囉!

----------


## 月下蒼

目前會員名稱： 寒冰狼

變更後的名稱： 月下蒼 

更改會員名稱理由： 嗯...因為那個是很久以前的名字了，
而月下蒼才是現在真正的名字，
沒有改感覺怪怪的=   =


謝謝狼王喔
不好意思麻煩您了：)

----------


## 路過的狗

原:kp831107
改成:路過的狗

謝!狼王..

----------


## 極光。幻影

目前會員名稱： wolf10817
變更後的名稱： ˊ^極光。幻影^ˋ
更改會員名稱理由： 不知這是暱稱

----------


## 狼主.日牙

目前會員名稱： 狼主‧日牙
變更後的名稱： 狼主.日牙
更改會員名稱理由： 中間的符號不是很好打出來  換個簡單一點的

----------


## 呆毛

目前會員名稱： max123408 
變更後的名稱： 呆毛
更改會員名稱理由： 原來這其實是暱稱啊~(汗奔

----------


## Suntusk

目前會員名稱： Suntusk
變更後的名稱： 狼主-日牙
更改會員名稱理由： 以中國語使用者為主的地方還是用中國語比較好

----------


## 銀牙_新

目前會員名稱：CG1312 
變更後的名稱：銀牙_新
更改會員名稱理由： 不知道帳號就是暱稱,不好意思麻煩囉

----------


## 小雪

目前會員名稱：風中龍小雪
變更後的名稱：小雪
更改會員名稱理由：希望可以簡化名字 別人建議我改名
而且改名後唸起來比較順

----------


## Gray狼

目前wolf830512

想要改的:Gray狼

----------


## 宇狼

目前會員名稱：山王

變更後的名稱：宇狼

更改會員名稱理由：「山王」是進來樂園時借用的小說角色名稱，因此想改回屬於自己的名稱。這樣才算的上是樂園的一份子吧XD

----------


## Kaileimute

目前會員名稱：RDcs2142
變更後的名稱：Kaileimute
更改會員名稱理由：還是吧暱稱改成名字好了.因為這兩年發生太多事了..

----------


## 銀犽．嵐

目前會員名稱： 小胖
變更後的名稱：  銀犽．嵐
更改會員名稱理由： 一開始的名字感覺不到有獸的樣子
而且又感到些許普通與幼稚，請狼王大幫忙囉@@

----------


## 雪印狼

目前會員名稱：鬼龍院.小狼 
變更後的名稱： 雪印狼
更改會員名稱理由： 因為後來筆名改了,而且之前在學校被笑,弄得有一陣子我心情不好,所以想換,希望能擺脫陰霾
希望我的理由足夠,感謝狼王的寬容

----------


## 望月．羽

目前會員名稱： 洛羽
變更後的名稱： 望月．羽
更改會員名稱理由： 升國中,想忘掉國小

----------


## Dingz

目前會員名稱：yoe
變更後的名稱：Dingz
更改會員名稱理由： 
想一下還是覺得這個比較好,謝謝了狼王大大

----------


## 薩爾奇利亞

目前會員名稱： A2871228
變更後的名稱： 薩爾奇利亞
更改會員名稱理由： 難聽死了

----------


## 月蒼狼乂瘋狂製帽匠

目前名稱王鈴雅
更改後月蒼狼乂瘋狂製帽匠

因為我以為是打自己的名字欸 ! 
所以想改 ! 
拜託狼王大改了
感恩!!

----------


## 葛雷公爵

目前會員名稱：321x
變更後的名稱：葛雷公爵
更改會員名稱理由：忘記帳號等於名稱這回事...

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

目前會員名稱： silver沃夫 
變更後的名稱： silver沃-獥
更改會員名稱理由： "獥"代表狼子，代表沃還是個小狼 (?
只是覺得好聽 (!???

----------


## 潁川

前會員名稱： eikawa9267
變更後的名稱： 潁川 
更改會員名稱理由： 因為本狼我一開始以為系統要我填的是帳號(汗

所以麻煩狼王了(望上

在下謝過

----------


## 和風蒼龍

目前會員名稱：antonya840
變更後的名稱：和風蒼龍

更改會員名稱理由：不知道會員帳好就是ID   0.0

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

目前會員名稱:謝昕恩
變更後的名稱:魂殺o醉狂龍
更改會員名稱理由:
因為我打到我的名子...囧
拜託狼王改一下

----------


## fuwafuwa

目前會員名稱：喀答喀答
變更後的名稱：fuwafuwa 
更改會員名稱理由：因為最近 暱稱又改了 想說改成英文 跟帳號比較好聯想

麻煩狼王幫忙更改 謝謝您

----------


## 愛德森

目前會員名稱： 陳長宏
變更後的名稱： 愛德森
更改會員名稱理由： 現在才想到比較好的

----------


## fwiflof

目前會員名稱： 冥府幽狼 
變更後的名稱： 第五之境 
更改會員名稱理由： 自我認同的轉換云云(啥鬼)，總之，我現在是第五之境，不能頂著冥府幽狼的名字

先謝~~~~

這個是不可能撞的XD

----------


## 纏o星

目前會員名稱： s7250302
變更後的名稱：纏o星 
更改會員名稱理由：改成我的專屬稱號=W=

感謝~

----------


## 羽翔

目前會員名稱：闇羽翔 
變更後的名稱：幻想之狼-羽翔 
更改會員名稱理由：因為最近設定有在稍微改過一下，所以身分也跟著改了這樣(? 

那麼就麻煩白牙了~
感謝壓/

----------


## 帕格薩斯

目前會員名稱：Dragon
變更後的名稱：帕格薩斯
更改會員名稱理由：筆名更動，特別撥冗來改
謝謝麻煩！

----------


## 大貓貓

目前會員名稱： 呆狼
變更後的名稱： 大貓貓
更改會員名稱理由： 因為已經從犬科變貓科變很久了˙A˙.....

就麻煩大大嚕˙3˙~

----------


## 輪迴

目前會員名稱：happyivan
變更後的名稱：輪迴
更改會員名稱理由：
甲：註冊時小電不能輸出中文
乙：happyivan此名字容易撞名
丙：實際上，happyivan此名字與自己的常用網名帶有微小誤差，容易忘記

謝謝我等尊貴的狼王白牙，感激不盡

----------


## 雪

目前會員名稱：snowolf 
變更後的名稱：雪豹\r
更改會員名稱理由：因為我是新加入的,所以.....
麻煩你了~多多指教..^^..
 :Smile:

----------


## 雪o凱伊

目前會員名稱:Foolish白龍
變更後的名稱:雪o凱伊

更改名稱原因:改成專屬的名子~ 已經很多人用白龍這名子了 容易撞名
拜託 白牙狼王摟~(膜拜)   感恩  :wuf_e_closedgrin:

----------


## Evan

目前名稱 曼陀羅

以後名稱 Evan

更改原因 Evan是我的英文名子 我想用我的英文名子
麻煩你了 謝謝

----------


## 森野‧獠

目前會員名稱：  肯尼斯
變更後的名稱： 肯特斯‧萊特‧安斯
更改會員名稱理由： 1.原名只為英文名字翻譯，撞名十分容易
                                     2.正名需求
                                     3.......這裡是台灣一直被獸用中文喊英文名字怪怪的!?


那~麻煩咱們家老大受理啦!

----------


## 和浟˙雪嵐

目前會員名稱： 雪嵐˙樂 
變更後的名稱： 和浟˙雪嵐 
更改會員名稱理由： 把自己的姓加上去
麻煩了~

----------


## 漂泊孤狼

目前會員名稱：超愛貓
變更後的名稱:漂泊孤狼
更改會員名稱理由:舊暱稱感覺不好聽..想換一個

----------


## 刃

目前會員名稱：月狼‧刃
變更後的名稱: 刃 
更改會員名稱理由:因為太多月狼了~整天撞名~還被問是不是兄弟
所以乾脆就把前面去掉~
一個字"刃"多爽快~

麻煩大大囉0.0感激不盡

----------


## 竹林

目前會員名稱： 竹林 七弦
變更後的名稱： 千年
更改會員名稱理由： 前一個稱號幾乎沒人知道...也等於是做廢了.
                            反倒是要改的這個稱號較常在用...所以..麻煩了
                             卸卸..

----------


## 霸龍

目前會員名稱： 暴龍
變更後的名稱： 霸龍
更改會員名稱理由： 換了筆名 換了設計 舊名就不要用了
麻煩一下  感謝  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 狼尹

目前會員名稱： 笨蛋妖狼
變更後的名稱： 狼尹
更改會員名稱理由：最近確定的筆名  沒有意外應該是不會換了 

麻煩了^^

----------


## AkiEaglrs

目前會員名稱：輝夜
變更後的名稱： AkiEaglrs
更改會員名稱理由：我覺得沒啥理由，不過硬要扯一個的話，只是這個名字和某地方某角色名字太像了（混蛋根本就一樣啊）

----------


## 影帝裂犽

目前會員名稱：狼o升 
變更後的名稱：影帝裂犽 
更改會員名稱理由：總覺得自己的名字不夠好聽，醒目，因此想改名，拜託了！！



在寧靜的夜晚中,若你聽到狼嚎,別懷疑, 
他們絕非想吃你,而是想起你 

自己畫的

----------


## 紅峽青燦

目前會員名稱： 紅峽青背 
變更後的名稱： 紅峽青燦
更改會員名稱理由：  
因為在紅峽狼群中
長輩者有權更改晚輩的名字

幾天前晚上
堂哥紅峽黑風
說我的名字很難聽
長輩紅峽殘就提議叫”青燦”
青，取其青色
燦，取其首護狼群，高尚行為燦若天星
別的狼都同意了！
...............
要維持傳統啊
希望網上的名字跟實際上狼群裡的名字一致

----------


## 水月苍蓝

目前會員名稱：水月苍蓝
變更後的名稱：安德森≡威爾≡
更改會員名稱理由：因為一些原因 怕無法顯示簡字 因而改變名稱 順便轉換獸設

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱：水月苍蓝
> 變更後的名稱：安德森≡威爾≡
> 更改會員名稱理由：因為一些原因 怕無法顯示簡字 因而改變名稱 順便轉換獸設


您好  安德森:

系統上發現您已經註冊了想要的名稱

請使用新名稱並停用這個帳號就可以了

----------


## 帕索恩

目前會員名稱：索瑪斯
變更後的名稱： 帕索恩 
更改會員名稱理由：
因為小索獸設實在太多了（不過到現在一個都沒發表...）
總覺得用索瑪斯這名字太偏心了
而且讓自己出現在小說裡頗詭異的（這是小索的觀感啦）
所以想換一個只在網路上活動的形象角色（不過何時會畫出來就不知了XD）

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

目前會員名稱：silver沃-獥
變更後的名稱：SilverWarSi 
更改會員名稱理由： 抱持著好玩的心態，看大家會不會認識我是誰
想把中文翻成英文(?)

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

目前會員名稱：byhang03
變更後的名稱: 小串‧約千奈亞
更改會員名稱理由:在3年前剛注册的時候，不知道名字是連著帳戶名的0 0"
加上最近發覺自己潛水太久，快淹死。所以決定改個新名字上水了w"

----------


## 迪亞狼

目前會員名稱： 小狼狼
變更後的名稱：迪亞狼
更改會員名稱理由：太容易和其他獸衝突到了

感謝管理員  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 魂也狼

目前會員名稱：小x狼
變更後的名稱：魂也狼
更改會員名稱理由：恩。。。因為無名那些的改了     這個也改一下好了




> 禁止使用注音文，已代為修正
> 首次警告，請注意
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/04/04



感謝摟QQ

----------


## 湯姆安德森

目前會員名稱：t96320147

變更後的名稱：湯姆安德森

更改會員名稱理由：
當初辦帳號的時候，並不知道帳號就是暱稱。
而且我的帳號看起來就好像是某種特殊人員的編號......
雖然我是一位暗殺者，但我並不想讓朋友們知道。並叫我冷酷的編號，而不是溫熱的名稱。

總之，狼王拜託你幫我改名，我想讓大家叫我的名字，而不是英數亂碼。

非常感謝m(__.__)m

----------


## 神之貓

目前會員名稱： saqwe2500
變更後的名稱： 神之貓
更改會員名稱理由： 因為我當初以為還會有暱稱
所以我才打我的帳號作為會員名
如今想換一個好聽的名子 也希望可以換了以後可以多一些朋友來@@

----------


## 亞德爾

目前會員名稱：殛牙
變更後的名稱： 亞德爾 
更改會員名稱理由：因為潛水很久了 想浮起來 但是原本的獸設
卻都已經變更了 所以跟進變更的獸設 且當初的名子也有點亂取的成分

----------


## 班

目前會員名稱：覇恩 
變更後的名稱：班
更改會員名稱理由:其實還是同名 只是縮寫比較方便XD  麻煩版主囉

----------


## 默玄

目前會員名稱：yuhhei4666
變更後的名稱： 默玄
更改會員名稱理由：因為是新加入的也沒有仔細去看須知所以就這麼搞錯了  :Sad:  

希望不會撞名  :Sad:   ((畢竟已經是固定名稱

謝謝!!

----------


## 黎明之眼

目前會員名稱：DawnWolf
變更後的名稱：黎明之眼
更改會員名稱理由：原名稱微單調，新名稱特別點

----------


## 席嵐˙詠曲

目前會員名稱:JHJ
變更後名稱:席嵐˙詠曲
更改會員名稱理由:想要擁有一個專屬的名稱，因為我不知道帳號就是名稱，狼王拜託了

----------


## 尊o葆葆

目前會員名稱:妮蕊o
變更後名稱:香檳狼-小wii
更改會員名稱理由:我最近都在喝香檳,所以我打算想取這個ID的><

----------


## ζ媚狐 雪兒

目前會員名稱：iosaber
變更後的名稱： ζ媚狐 雪兒
更改會員名稱理由：一開始註冊時的ID是SL的帳號  
現在有了自己的專屬ID後終於能換上自己的暱稱了   先感謝瞜~^w^~

----------


## 白狼小沫

目前會員名稱：冰之雪狼 
變更後的名稱：λύκος-雪狼‧白沫
更改會員名稱理由：覺得沒名子怪怪的。阿!不是說別人叫我雪狼我會介意(其實不會到覺得挺親切)，不過不知道會不會太長~如果會的話前面的希臘文就不用了(包括-)就留:雪狼‧白沫
謝摟白牙

----------


## Black．Tsai

目前會員名稱：怪異黑狼
變更後的名稱： Black．Tsai
更改會員名稱理由：因為哥想要有一系列的名子~~
所以小黑就聽他的話了~~(炸!!明明是你自己也想改)
怎麼說，感覺原本的名子有點low.....
所以就這樣啦~~
拜託白牙嘍~~

----------


## Ms.異凡

目前會員名稱：異想創造者
變更後的名稱：Ms.異凡
更改會員名稱理由：潛一陣子也消失一陣子了 現在嫌名字太長....筆名也沒簽過原名= =

麻煩狼王了~

----------


## 雪鷹鷹

目前會員名稱： dhrh89
變更後的名稱： 雪鷹鷹
更改會員名稱理由： 第一次改名

謝謝~

----------


## 玄夜闇狼

目前會員名稱： dw19858212
變更後的名稱： 玄夜闇狼
更改會員名稱理由：變更後的名稱是我國、高中時使用的筆名，不知為何是被封鎖的名稱，希望可以改回習慣的名字

----------


## 幻狼

目前會員名稱：_幻狼_
變更後的名稱：幻狼
更改會員名稱的理由：當初申請狼板帳號時不小心多爪輸入了底線，所以現在想改掉，讓名字正經一點。

----------


## 沄详

目前會員名稱：小祥狼
變更後的名稱：沄详
更改會員名稱的理由：此明雖然在樂園有很多回憶
不過也因為是很久以前取的感覺有點....
所以想更改  謝謝 
"第1次免費感動"

----------


## 榭之沙

目前會員名稱： sax19830
變更後的名稱： 榭之沙 
更改會員名稱理由： 第一次的改名owo

----------


## 哈凱

目前會員名稱：貪狼星 
變更後的名稱：哈凱
更改會員名稱理由：因為這是我第一個狼名,想要做記念

----------


## 殀空‧天照

目前會員名稱： 天照§殉凶 
變更後的名稱： 殀空‧天照 
更改會員名稱理由：第一次改名不好意思，麻煩了

----------


## 巴特爾

目前會員名稱： 巴‧特爾 
 變更後的名稱： 巴特爾
更改會員名稱理由：發現此名不適合加間隔號   第一次改名 感謝

----------


## 狩者

目前會員名稱：狼族 山王 
變更後的名稱： 狩者
更改會員名稱理由： 山王這個名字已有人使用，想換回最近的設定

----------


## 吾諾

目前會員名稱： ygad123
變更後的名稱： 吾諾
更改會員名稱理由： 第一次改名，麻煩你了（鞠躬）

----------


## 炎狩

目前會員名稱： 靜電x狼仔 
變更後的名稱：炎狩
更改會員名稱理由： 第一次改名 ....拜託了 ～  :Wink:

----------


## ma星云

目前會員名稱：ma星
變更後的名稱：ma星云
更改會員名稱理由：第一次改名+決定了這是以後的網名

----------


## 幻月狼仙

原名 林京叡                     更改後  幻月狼仙                    理由    很難聽自己也不喜歡

----------


## 影貓ROKU

目前會員名稱：影貓RORO
變更後的名稱：影貓ROKU
更改會員名稱理由：
雖然這個名字我也用了很久...
但是由於最近在網路上活動時都常用ROKU這個感覺比較正式的名字
而且RORO可以當作ROKU的暱稱~
所以就這麼決定了^^
麻煩囉~

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

目前會員名稱： leo82528
變更後的名稱： 銀狼嘯月
更改會員名稱理由： 
原先的名字是會員帳號 而銀狼嘯月則是用了好些日子的筆名 所以希望更改~w

----------


## 艾露喵蛋糕

目前會員名稱： 肥狼芬理爾
變更後的名稱： 艾露喵蛋糕
更改會員名稱理由： 填寫上失誤.......

----------


## 獠也

目前會員名稱： 獠月
變更後的名稱： 獠也 
更改會員名稱理由： 思考甚久，決定將「月」改成「也」。

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

目前會員名稱： 赛兹恩·奥
變更後的名稱： 賽茲恩·奧
更改會員名稱理由： 貌似很久之前註冊的簡體字會有顯示問題^^||||

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

目前名稱：qwe44112
換成新名稱：房兔·蘭陵柳
改名原因：字母加數字的名稱就是不太夠個性化呀

話說如果名稱改了的話，登錄時該輸入哪一個呢？
萬一用了生僻字打不出來可不好辦吶

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

目前會員名稱： 護狼
變更後的名稱：破軍護狼
更改會員名稱理由：原來的名字太簡短,失去了原有意思

----------


## 浅草

目前會員名稱： ctsao0804
變更後的名稱： 浅草
更改會員名稱理由： 名稱摻雜數字和字母怪怪的

----------


## 溫德泰格爾

目前會員名稱：  jfyrekj123
變更後的名稱： 溫德泰格爾 
更改會員名稱理由： 第一次改名030

----------


## 戀風

目前會員名稱：alan50143 
變更後的名稱： 戀風
更改會員名稱理由：第一次換名稱  辦帳號的時候沒看到後面那句
我發現我最近很喜歡風   不管它是熱的 冷的  只要有風吹來  心情會很不錯

----------


## 鈅猦

目前的會員名稱:s224048447
更改後的名稱:鈅猦
更改會員名稱理由:第一次改名 謝謝

----------


## 南風之弦。奈

目前會員名稱： DWolf
變更後的名稱： 南風之弦。奈
更改會員名稱理由： 一開始不知道要叫甚麼 所以亂取了一個 不過後來後悔了
so可以的話 麻煩幫我改一下 

謝謝

----------


## 藍德

目前會員名稱： 拉昂
變更後的名稱：藍德
更改會員名稱理由：發生了很多事情.....大概是想重新出發的感覺吧~所以人設全換了....

----------


## 雷凱伊

目前會員名稱： j224960607
變更後的名稱： 雷凱伊
更改會員名稱理由：第一次改名~請多多指教=M=

----------


## 森野‧獠

目前會員名稱：肯特斯‧萊特‧安斯
變更後的名稱： 森野‧獠
更改會員名稱理由：
1.這是第二次改名 跟上次一樣發生很多事
2.被喊到舊名字會有莫名奇妙的厭惡感

以上 謝謝老大了~~500塊送過去~﹝耶?

----------


## 夜落

目前會員名稱： 炎雷の狼
變更後的名稱：炎雷天狼 
更改會員名稱理由： 聊天室.....的の居然是亂碼....

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

目前會員名稱： 白狼‧佐龍
變更後的名稱： 狂龍狼朔
更改會員名稱理由：因為屬於龍狼之間的不同身分

之前名的白狼‧佐龍~是狼的名稱~這次想以龍的名稱來取

以前用"‧"只是想取締白狼為姓~現在沒有特別規定~所以這次新名字並不在加入"‧"

這一次更名應該是第二次吧

----------


## 火狼

原名:異形     :Arrow:    更名:火狼

----------


## Veritas

目前會員名稱：Verum
變更後的名稱：Veritas
更改會員名稱理由：
此二詞皆為拉丁文
都有真相.真理之意
前者除了名詞是真理
副詞.連接詞皆為"但是"之意
後者只有名詞真理之意
且後者音韻較為遒勁有力

此乃第一次更名

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

目前會員名稱： 銀狼 
變更後的名稱： 卡洛特.SilWolf 
更改會員名稱理由： 
銀狼這名字很多地方也有相衝到 很容易重複
希望能改一個不太易混淆的名字
卡洛特是我製作的遊戲中的主角  SilWolf是現在慣常用的網名

拜託了

----------


## 梓詠

原會員名稱:school925
更改後會員名稱:梓詠
原因:第一次改名

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

目前會員名稱:akagi
變更後的名稱:靛紫喵龍

更改理由:方便交流 感恩

----------


## cindy6413

我想把我的暱稱從cindy6413改成"西索" 




> 5. 屬於他人作品〈包含小說、散文、漫畫等〉之角色名稱。





> 此名稱易與漫畫「獵人」之角色西索混淆，請再看一次規定
> 另擇合乎規定的名稱申請
> 
> 順帶一提，申請格式不符，亦缺少改名理由
> 請修正
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2012/01/19

----------


## 黑蒼龍P.C

目前會員名稱:ToW CoD
變更後的名稱:黑蒼龍P.C
更改會員名稱理由:
我是新加入的,不知道會員帳號就是暱稱,想換好聽一點的名字(第一次改名)
請英明的狼王幫忙一下

----------


## 羽翔

目前會員名稱： 幻想之狼-羽翔
變更後的名稱： 風爪 羽翔
更改會員名稱理由： 
姓氏確定+能力已更改
所以想把名子更換成正式的名字

那麼就這樣，麻煩了w

----------


## 荷宇

目前會員名稱： 保密
變更後的名稱： 荷宇
更改會員名稱理由： 因為不想跟其他有在活動的地方名稱不一樣 因此就改成荷宇 這樣大家也比較好認得

----------


## 小嘎

目前會員名稱：Garara
 變更後的名稱：小嘎 

 更改會員名稱理由： 
現在已經改用中文名字,方便辨認

----------


## 狼小子

目前會員名稱： WOLF-KING
變更後的名稱： 狼小子
更改會員名稱理由： 原本的名稱可能導致某些誤會或混亂

----------


## 夜星

由於無法在會員更改名稱紀錄上寫(版面鎖定),所以我直接在這兒寫了0.0
目前會員名稱：雷鋒
變更後的名稱： 夜星 
更改會員名稱理由:發覺到真的有這個人的名字,還被笑了N次(事實上我還蠻怕他發覺到............

----------


## 白狼小沫

這是第2次了吧:3
目前會員名稱：λύκος-雪狼‧白沫 
變更後的名稱：白狼小沫 
更改會員名稱理由：因為聊天室出現可怕的亂碼X3 
然後謝謝牙牙的幫忙

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

目前會員名稱：蔔蔔
變更後的名稱：灰毛 蔔
更改會員名稱理由：如果有毛絨絨的灰毛，我會很開心 owo

----------


## 莫克斯 艾倫

目前會員名稱：a19225
變更後的名稱：莫克斯 艾倫
更改會員名稱理由：我的名稱太像帳號密碼了,想把他換掉

----------


## 諾海

目前會員名稱：杜賓-小紫薇 
變更後的名稱：諾海 
更改會員名稱理由：帳號有時候會計不起來...QAQ

----------


## 虎乂翼

目前會員名稱：シャルロット
變更後的名稱：虎乂翼
更改會員名稱理由：原本的名字跟某動漫人物太接近了...

----------


## 狼狗傑

目前會員名稱：Jim Hawkins
變更後的名稱：狼狗傑
更改會員名稱理由：統一自己在獸圈裡的身份

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

目前會員名稱： 林威豪 
變更後的名稱： 蒼穹之龍
更改會員名稱理由： 我是用原名，起初以為可以另取別的外號

----------


## 龍o瞳

目前會員名稱：狼之愛好者
變更後的名稱：龍o瞳
更改會員名稱理由：因為名字太長了

----------


## 雪麒

目前會員名稱： lixihan
變更後的名稱： 雪麒 
更改會員名稱理由： 以爲用戶名和顯示出的名稱不是一回事……

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

目前會員名稱：快閃之星 

變更後的名稱：G.M.幻閃寂星

更改會員名稱理由：原名稱似乎是某個卡通角色的名稱。

----------


## 風泯蹤

目前會員名稱：☦鬩☦  
變更後的名稱：風泯蹤  
更改會員名稱理由： 原名稱登入不太方便，請求更改

不好意思麻煩狼王白牙了

----------


## 刜朗索瓦

目前會員名稱： zoids8
變更後的名稱： 刜朗索瓦
更改會員名稱理由： 一開始我以為只能用英文和數字

----------


## 小藍龍

目前會員名稱： 小黑o龍
變更後的名稱： 小藍龍
更改會員名稱理由： 綽號容易跟別人相撞

----------


## Hewie

目前會員名稱： Laiyanis
變更後的名稱： Hewie
更改會員名稱理由： 不易發音

----------


## 古紀洛子

目前會員名稱： 古紀 洛
變更後的名稱： 古紀洛子 
更改會員名稱理由： 整合性轉的名字(?)，以及除去空白鍵，看起來整齊些。

----------


## 凱凱

目前會員名稱：love dog
變更後的名稱：凱凱
更改會員名稱理由：想被一併稱呼為凱凱。

----------


## 暮光的兵部

目前會員名稱：破落の兵部
變更後的名稱： 暮光的兵部
更改會員名稱理由： 目前名稱在聊天室中會出現各種亂碼

----------


## 閻武狼

目前會員名稱： 閻武狼‧貓
變更後的名稱： 閻武狼
更改會員名稱理由： 比較好輸入，而且好稱呼

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

目前會員名稱： 衝鋒飛牛
變更後的名稱： 巴鋒雷特
更改會員名稱理由： 在新環境用了這個名字將近3年了, 原本的名字也背負太多舊傷... :3

----------


## 燄瀆

目前會員名稱：燄瀆之狼
 變更後的名稱：燄瀆
 更改會員名稱理由：覺得''之狼''這兩字顯得很多餘，燄瀆較為簡短好稱呼

----------


## 弦牙幻謎

目前會員名稱：b35dxboa
變更後的名稱：弦牙幻謎
更改會員名稱理由：中文名稱比較好稱呼((不知帳號能用中文~

----------


## 茶川翼

目前會員名稱：TSUBASA
變更後的名稱：茶川翼
更改會員名稱理由：僅"翼"字易與他人重複，追加姓氏(日)使其分別。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

目前會員名稱： unit-555
變更後的名稱：  火蜥蜴-555
更改會員名稱理由：  就......直接標出種族名稱

unit(單位) 太籠統了  ,  還有也是因為當初辦帳號不知可以用中文

----------


## Rager

目前會員名稱： Bia
變更後的名稱： 拉格
更改會員名稱理由：
中文名叫的比較順!
仔細思考了一下叫bia很奇怪 (自己覺得)
麻煩了!




> 與現有用戶名重複
> 已應會員要求改為“Rager”

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 目前會員名稱： Bia
> 變更後的名稱： 拉格
> 更改會員名稱理由：
> 中文名叫的比較順!
> 仔細思考了一下叫bia很奇怪 (自己覺得)
> 麻煩了!


Bia 您好，

由於 拉格  這個會員名稱已經被使用了，是否再想想看其他名稱，謝謝。

----------


## 雷狼

目前會員名稱： qfzpjm159
變更後的名稱： 雷狼
更改會員名稱理由： 以前不知道可以註冊中文名…… = =

多謝了~

----------


## fwiflof

目前會員名稱： 第五之境
變更後的名稱： fwiflof
更改會員名稱理由： 帳號統一

----------


## 伊天

目前會員名稱：landgrave1992
變更後的名稱：伊天
更改會員名稱理由：伊天這個名字跟我有段時間了，可惜創帳號時不能使用
辦託更改一下暱稱

----------


## 萊洛克

目前會員名稱：w619072
變更後的名稱：萊洛克
更改會員名稱理由：我以為帳號和名稱是分開的，發現是合再一起。發言時感覺對方回我稱號怪怪的== !
希望狼王能幫忙修改一下ID謝謝^^!

----------


## Mu Alter

目前會員名稱： 阿穆
變更後的名稱： Mu Alter
更改會員名稱理由： 統一帳號的管理

有勞了w

----------


## 夜陌客

目前會員名稱： 黑暗隱龍
變更後的名稱： 夜陌客
更改會員名稱理由： 
因為黑暗隱龍不是我原來的名字，是因為當初和別人的名字一樣所以才變黑暗隱龍，
後來我改叫夜陌客，應該就沒這問題了 !
感謝囉^^

----------


## 灰灰雪依

目前會員名稱：Foolish_Sei
變更後的名稱：灰灰雪伊
更改會員名稱理由：本來以為只能打英文，後來才發現可以打中文
所以不知道可不可以換ww
被別人一直用英文叫感覺好不習慣ww
所以希望可以改掉嚕w


麻煩狼王嚕>A<  謝謝/

----------


## 銀乂艾克希特

目前會員名稱： kshs1114
變更後的名稱： 銀乂艾克希特
更改會員名稱理由： 錯把名稱當成帳號，只用英文+數字了Q.Q

----------


## 芒果覺醒

目前會員名稱：open85426
變更後的名稱： 芒果覺醒
更改會員名稱理由： 
不知道申辦帳號打的ID就是個人的名字...
拜託狼王幫忙改成現在這個..
不然好像要open什麼一樣..

----------


## 涅安X

目前會員名稱:lhlhlh3654
變更後的名稱:涅安X
請狼王幫改名

----------


## 幻影魔狼

目前會員名稱： 卡查伊斯．萊恩

變更後的名稱： 幻影魔狼

更改會員名稱理由： 

久違狼版 希望可以用新的名稱新的身份重新回到這個家庭 
而且這名字到現在還是感覺怪怪的
希望狼王大大可以幫小萊修改一下 感謝

----------


## 幻影魔狼

目前會員名稱 - 小狼囝

變更後的名稱 - 赤月狂狼

更改會員名稱理由 -

1 ) 很多狼獸也會自稱小狼 更改名稱是為了避免讓他獸誤會
2 ) 自己心理因素問題 覺得這名字很怪 所以希望改名以消除心理問題

麻煩狼王了 謝謝

----------


## 亞狼艾古德

目前會員名稱：aa6989389
變更後的名稱：亞狼艾古德
更改會員名稱理由：以前加入時 沒注意到 帳號=名稱

----------


## 狼戰魂

目前會員名稱：狼之戰魂
變更後的名稱：狼戰魂
更改會員名稱理由： 
1)「之」感覺有些多餘，更改後稱呼起來會更簡潔。

再麻煩狼王大人幫忙小獸更改名稱，感激不盡，謝謝!!

----------


## 七儿狼

目前會員名稱：百年前的白野威
變更後的名稱：七儿狼
更改會員名稱理由：觉得别人称呼我为“白野威”有种山寨的感觉，所以想申请改名，还请狼王批准www

----------


## 碎風

目前會員名稱：雷電碎風
變更後的名稱：碎風
更改會員名稱理由：總覺得"雷電"這兩個字有點多餘，這樣聽起來比較簡潔有力，也比較方便吧，懇請狼王批准囉 www

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

目前會員名稱： SilverWarSi
變更後的名稱： 翔風狼獥獥
更改會員名稱理由： 英文的名字好像讓新來的獸不知道怎麼稱呼我（汗
而認識我的獸在叫我的時候也讓新獸不知道在叫誰（欸

----------


## 銀羽

目前會員名稱：howl
變更後的名稱：銀羽
更改會員名稱理由：剛辦帳號時不知道帳號名就是暱稱
  感謝狼王

----------


## 尊o葆葆

目前會員名稱：香檳狼-小wii
變更後的名稱：尊o葆葆
更改會員名稱理由：我覺得加個-符號有點不太好用
要打字的時候容易跑不出這個符號出來
還是改用小o的會比較好用^^~
那麼就感謝狼王囉~

----------


## Argraox_Rena

目前會員名稱： 德雷克 阿格拉斯
變更後的名稱：  Argraox_Rena
更改會員名稱理由： 與Fur Affinity 的設定同步. 中文名很難選字, 而且我的瀏覽器記不住.

----------


## 玄音曈狼

目前會員名稱： 陰陽o曈

變更後的名稱： 玄音曈狼

更改會員名稱理由：1.因為有點屁(感覺改了還是一樣屁XD) 2.另外因為在線上唱歌的時候別人的詢問跟建議，想要名稱有跟音樂有關。
                        3.想在現在發展地與出生地有相關類似的名稱。

----------


## 雷澤龍也

目前會員名稱： 傻呆小青龍

變更後的名稱： 雷澤龍也
更改會員名稱理由：因為感覺有點呆(啥 (是想說這名子也用很久了 想換一下
麻煩狼王大大幫我改喔 謝謝

----------


## 獨自孤獨

目前會員名稱：獨自孤獨^。w。^
變更後的名稱：獨自孤獨
更改會員名稱理由：因為手機打不出來，進不去狼版Q^Q 所以把^。w。^拿掉
謝謝狼王幫忙 ^>w<^

----------


## 龍羅炎

目前會員名稱：夏亞燄
變更後的名稱：龍羅炎
更改會員名稱理由：因為名字與其他獸友互衝!
請狼王幫忙QAQ

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

目前會員名稱： 破軍護狼
變更後的名稱：護狼_龍城悍將

原因:名字用太久希望改一下,麻煩狼王了

----------


## 神威白霜

目前會員名稱：白霜
變更後的名稱：神威白霜
更改會員名稱理由：因為名字與其他獸友互衝,所以加個姓氏來分辨
謝謝狼王的幫忙

----------


## 夜落白櫻

目前會員名稱:空之白狼

變更後的名稱:夜落白櫻

變更會員名稱原因:因為在大多數獸圈使用的也是『夜落白櫻』這個名字，所以打算把狼樂的名字也一起更換

----------


## 幻魂血牙

目前會員名稱:黑狼噬血

變更後的名稱:幻魂血牙

變更會員名稱原因:感覺有點屁了，所以來換。
謝謝狼王的幫忙><

----------


## 爾度拉

目前會員名稱：edora
變更後的名稱：爾度拉
更改會員名稱理由：以前不知道帳號就是名稱...

麻煩狼王了, 很多狼友們也很難認清我的稱呼

----------


## 嵐狼

目前會員名稱： 天狼星
變更後的名稱： 嵐狼
更改會員名稱理由： 入來時還沒有設,有設後想改回名字

麻煩了狼王 :lupe_letdown:

----------


## 冰蛇

目前會員名稱： takeshi80520ice
變更後的名稱： 冰蛇
更改會員名稱理由： 一開始不知道可以用中文當帳號，就笨笨的用英文+數字當帳號，不好意思要麻煩系統幫我更改一下，謝謝您。

----------


## 羽翔

目前會員名稱： 風爪 羽翔
變更後的名稱： 羽翔
更改會員名稱理由： 細胞分裂(X
好拉其實之前這四個字合起來是一個名子
但前兩年已有創個角色叫風爪了
於是風爪跟羽翔就已是不同的角色
也因為不少人初見都直接稱整句四個字
固想把它分開(刪減)
所以麻煩啦

----------


## S.D痕天

目前會員名稱： SkyDragon天龍
變更後的名稱： S.D痕天
更改會員名稱理由：覺得有點太長，加上有跟FB的別獸撞名，所以懇請更改。

----------


## 雪冥

目前會員名稱：羨慕
變更後的名稱： 雪冥
更改會員名稱理由： 打錯字了....==
對不起...(土下坐

----------


## 破魔 月牙

目前會員名稱：弒皇 戮月
變更後的名稱：破魔 月牙
更改會員名稱理由： 應新會員管理通則故改名

----------


## 暗焰虎

目前會員名稱： 暗焰龍
變更後的名稱： 暗焰虎
更改會員名稱理由：比起龍，我更適合虎

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

目前會員名稱：天祈
變更後的名稱：虛羽．天祈
更改會員名稱理由：當初並沒有創出虛羽這個姓，如今也用了很久了，只有這邊還沒改於是就順手了。

----------


## 古拉姆

目前會員名稱：christer
變更後的名稱：古拉姆
更改會員名稱理由：原本的名字太難稱呼了,想用比較好念的名字.

----------


## 傑克

目前會員名稱:喜歡狼錯惹嗎
變更後的名稱:傑克
更改會員名稱理由:
當初進來狼樂時，以為名稱就只是隨便亂取而已，但後來才發現那是個愚蠢的錯誤，於是想把自己的名稱改成自己的英文名字

----------


## 斑夜

目前會員名稱:夜鬃狼
變更後的名稱:斑夜
更改會員名稱理由:這名字是剛註冊時取的，那時沒想太多，最近覺得它聽起來像種族名，
所以想改掉

----------


## 白神七夜

目前會員名稱： 呆毛七夜
變更後的名稱： 白神七夜
更改會員名稱理由：被叫呆毛真的有種被當成月月的感覺 所以只好改一個正經點的名稱=w=

那就拜託狼王囉:3

----------


## NG 雪狼

目前會員名稱:NG 雪狼
變更後的名稱:冰狼
更改會員名稱理由:之前不成熟像個屁孩伴的孩子被封帳,現在不會的啦 > < 十分對不起了 之前註冊時不知道改甚麼好,直接把好朋友雪狼的名字打下去。但不能用別人的身份啦,所以我現在我就改回自己的名字。

----------


## 阿蒙

目前會員名稱： amonthewolf 
更改後的名字：阿蒙
更改會員名稱理由：注冊沒想清楚><，我想要一個中文名，拜托你了

----------

